# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Ancient Italy K8 Model (Dodecad K12b)

## Jovialis

The chart reflects samples with a fit less than 5.

Source



```
Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO006:Lamnidis_2018,4.07,44.75,0,0,0,36.53,2.94,0,0,11.3,0,0.41
Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015,26.6,1.31,0,0,7.93,64.16,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015,22.07,0,0,0,0,70.45,0,0,0,0,7.49,0
Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015,26.54,0,0,0,10.09,63.38,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015,27.76,0,0.93,0,3.91,65.86,0,0,0,0,1.35,0.19
Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015,23.64,0.86,0,0,9.61,64.98,0.74,0,0,0,0,0.17
Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015,30.94,1.6,0,0.01,2.06,61.11,0.39,0,0,0,3.1,0.78
Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015,28.48,2.19,0,0,1.43,59.76,2.73,0,0,0,4.53,0.89
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015,31.45,0.86,0,0.77,4.05,54.56,2.22,0,0,0,6.09,0
Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015,24.66,6.11,0,0,0,59.29,0,0,0,0,9.32,0.62
Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015,26.2,3.3,0,0,2.84,64.62,2.03,0,0,0,0,1
Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015,23.9,4.62,0,0,0,60.95,1.32,0.31,0,0,8.64,0.26
Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54:Haak_2015,33.48,1.54,0,0,0,56.53,8.46,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015,28.03,2.76,0,0,5.5,59.49,0,0,0,0,3.22,1
Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015,30.94,0.57,0,0,3.61,59.43,0,0.11,0,0,2.51,2.83
Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018,25.39,2.85,0,0,1.94,58.76,1.17,0,0,0,8.18,1.72
Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018,24.66,4.21,0,0,2.47,64.51,1.21,0,0,0,2.93,0
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015,0,0,1.36,0,75.55,12.12,0,0,0.84,0,9.88,0.24
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015,0,0,0,0,72.08,12.24,0,0,5.69,0,9.99,0
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.77,0.12,60.45,3.99,0,0,10.54,0.02,21.81,0.32
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.76,0,63.45,3.27,0,0,10.15,0,20.2,0.17
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.67,0,64.87,0.54,0,0,0,0,31.92,0
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.61,0,54.5,0,0,0.17,12.44,0,29.12,0.16
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.22,0,52.75,0,0,0,11.28,0.2,31.18,0.38
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.42,0,53.24,0,0,0,14.2,0.44,29.46,0.24
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.58,0,50.8,0,0,0,13.79,0,32.49,0.34
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.35,0,53.37,0,0,0,13.76,0,29.52,0
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.41,0,57.73,1.14,0,0,9.12,0.21,28.3,0.09
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.72,0,51.41,0,0,0.09,10.24,0,34.54,0
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.33,0,55.74,0.85,0,0,9.83,0,29.26,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017,0,0,0.62,0.55,37.53,0,0,0,15.52,0,45.7,0.09
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017,1.16,0,2.96,0,37.9,0.23,0,0,13.01,0,44.59,0.15
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017,0,0.05,2.92,0.4,36.38,0,0,0,13.48,0,46.7,0.07
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017,0.58,0,4.33,0,39.44,0,0,0,12.45,0,43.19,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017,1.52,0,5.68,0,37.33,0,0,0,16.14,0,39.25,0.08
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017,1.38,0,0.19,0,41.77,0,0,0.28,17.61,0,38.77,0
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017,5.16,0,0,0,36.32,0,0,0,19.19,0,39.01,0.33
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021,0,0,3.85,0.33,34.73,0.38,0.14,0.05,14.68,0.48,43.65,1.72
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017,6.07,0,1.17,1.3,27.23,3.79,0,0,14.72,0,43.22,2.51
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017,7.88,0.24,1.61,0,26.13,4.81,0,1.72,13.22,0.03,44.36,0
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017,8.73,0.62,2.12,0.42,25.19,0.9,0,0,14.26,0,45.14,2.61
Iberomaurusian:TAF009:Loosdrecht_2018,0,3.54,60.38,2.05,0,0,2.48,18.95,8.83,0,0,3.78
Iberomaurusian:TAF010:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.55,63.9,3.27,0,0.17,1.39,18.7,5.98,0,0,6.05
Iberomaurusian:TAF011:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.28,64.11,2.45,0,0.07,0.7,18.22,5.74,0.18,0,7.24
Iberomaurusian:TAF012:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.79,63.81,0.8,0.44,0,3.27,16.18,5.76,0.59,0,7.35
Iberomaurusian:TAF013:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.07,61.84,2.72,0,0.02,1.89,18.58,6.99,0,0,6.89
Iberomaurusian:TAF014:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.74,62.76,2.95,0,0,2.12,18.14,5.34,0,0,7.95
Iberomaurusian:TAF015:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0,62.82,1.87,0,0.9,0,15.76,6.67,3.45,0,8.52
```

Target



```
Daunian_Apulia_IA:ORD001:Aneli_2022,2.13,0,3.17,1.09,29.5,31.57,0,0.75,9.39,1.76,20.64,0
Daunian_Apulia_IA:ORD004:Aneli_2022,0,0,0,0,44.67,29.85,0,0,0.14,0,22.4,2.95
Daunian_Apulia_IA:ORD006:Aneli_2022,0,0,0,2.54,41.99,25.03,0,0,8.55,0,21.11,0.78
Daunian_Apulia_IA:ORD009:Aneli_2022,4.03,0.65,1.42,0.98,38.29,23.77,0,0,7.95,0,22.52,0.39
Daunian_Apulia_IA:ORD011:Aneli_2022,0,0,0,0,41.49,23.76,0,0,8.92,0.98,24.85,0
Daunian_Apulia_IA:ORD014:Aneli_2022,0,2.06,4.08,0,43.2,28.47,0.29,0,2.97,0,18.93,0
Daunian_Apulia_IA:ORD019:Aneli_2022,1.73,0,0.9,0,38.01,22.88,2.51,0,0,0,33.46,0.52
Daunian_Apulia_IA:SAL001:Aneli_2022,0,0,3.78,3.04,43.72,32.79,0,3.1,2.05,0,11.51,0
Daunian_Apulia_IA:SAL003:Aneli_2022,0,0,1.91,0,39.06,17.5,0,0,7.93,0,33.23,0.38
Daunian_Apulia_IA:SAL007:Aneli_2022,4.63,0,0,0,53.35,16.94,0,0,6.74,0,18.34,0
Daunian_Apulia_IA:SAL010:Aneli_2022,4.31,0,0,0.02,45.37,38.34,0,0,0,0,11.95,0
Daunian_Apulia_IA:SAL011:Aneli_2022,8.8,0,0.77,0.26,61.26,14.72,0,0,5.84,0,8.35,0
Daunian_Apulia_IA:Aneli_2022:SGR002,1.02,0.6,2.92,0,45.47,29.36,0,0.66,5.54,0,14.06,0.37
Daunian_Apulia_IA:Aneli_2022:SGR003,2.69,0,1.74,2.68,40.79,15.65,0,1.55,7.31,0,27.6,0
Apulia_MA:SGR001:Aneli_2022,9.06,4.24,0,2.32,23.85,12.46,0.86,3.12,3.86,0,40.22,0
Apulia_MA:ORD010:Aneli_2022,4.29,0,2.9,0,26.43,12.34,0,1.12,17.75,0,35.16,0
Foggia_Apulia_MA:VK534,4.06,0.00,3.55,0.35,22.53,17.31,0.00,0.85,12.20,1.21,36.33,1.61
Foggia_Apulia_MA:VK535,8.59,0.00,5.60,1.09,27.21,14.69,0.00,0.80,12.43,0.00,28.19,1.39
Foggia_Apulia_MA:VK536,5.89,1.85,3.79,0.00,32.54,15.84,0.00,0.00,8.95,0.00,29.54,1.61
Foggia_Apulia_MA:VK537,5.21,0.93,4.78,0.00,26.19,16.86,0.95,0.70,11.33,0.35,31.41,1.30
Foggia_Apulia_MA:VK538,5.67,0.03,1.37,1.02,31.40,31.69,0.00,0.00,7.51,0.17,19.83,1.30
C2-Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity:R104:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.78,0.01,59.82,6.86,0,0.35,8.65,0,19.53,0
C3-Marcellino_&_Pietro_Imperial_Rome:R132:Antonio_2019,1.24,0,17.94,1.71,24.66,4.24,0,6.41,16.58,0.29,24.91,2.02
C3-Viale_Rossini_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R80:Antonio_2019,3.6,0,11.4,0,27.69,7.57,0,3.33,16.8,0.28,28.39,0.94
C4-ANAS_Imperial_Rome:R67:Antonio_2019,18.93,0,4.46,0.81,9.71,3.86,0.41,1.41,17.74,0,42.1,0.57
C4-ANAS_Imperial_Rome:R68:Antonio_2019,17.66,0,3.38,0,12.85,0.04,0,1.12,19.87,0,44.63,0.45
C4-ANAS_Imperial_Rome:R70:Antonio_2019,9.87,0.04,2.27,0,21.13,2.38,0,1.9,20.78,0,41.64,0
C4-ANAS_Imperial_Rome:R73:Antonio_2019,10.71,0,6.38,0,23.57,4.41,0.48,0.11,18.48,0,34.78,1.09
C4-Casale_del_Dolce_Imperial_Rome:R126:Antonio_2019,8.87,0.13,2.7,0,21.68,1.28,0.37,0,18.5,0.5,45.28,0.69
C4-Isola_Sacra_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R38:Antonio_2019,11.97,0.24,2.94,0,17.99,1.99,0.16,0.3,18.03,0,46.26,0.13
C4-Isola_Sacra_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R41:Antonio_2019,6.8,0,4.58,0.58,22.76,5.5,1.17,0.93,16.28,0.84,40.36,0.19
C4-Isola_Sacra_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R42:Antonio_2019,8.78,0,3.65,0.61,16.08,0,0,1.86,24.68,0.29,43.58,0.49
C4-Monterotondo_Imperial_Rome:R1547:Antonio_2019,7.68,0,5.24,0.75,16.6,0,0.88,2.25,24.3,0,42.29,0
C4-Monterotondo_Imperial_Rome:R1550:Antonio_2019,12.14,0,7.34,0.46,14.89,1.07,0,1.17,23.92,0.34,38.67,0
C4-Monterotondo_Imperial_Rome:R1551:Antonio_2019,14.51,0,0,0.07,10.96,4.32,0,0,15.15,0,54.02,0.96
C4-Viale_Rossini_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R75:Antonio_2019,7.1,0,4.53,0,21.52,4.26,0.62,1.18,16.8,0.53,43.46,0
C4-Viale_Rossini_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R76:Antonio_2019,7.56,0,3.38,0.5,17.19,5.76,0.79,0,19.2,0.06,45.56,0
C5-ANAS_Imperial_Rome:R66:Antonio_2019,7.41,0,0,0.88,25.05,8.08,0,0,17.27,0,40.91,0.4
C5-ANAS_Imperial_Rome:R69:Antonio_2019,7.86,0.81,0.57,0,27.22,11.31,0,0,9.7,0,42.15,0.39
C5-ANAS_Imperial_Rome:R71:Antonio_2019,7.22,0,4.51,0,21.22,2.34,0,0,11.39,0,52.86,0.46
C5-ANAS_Imperial_Rome:R72:Antonio_2019,8.93,0,0.55,0,23.61,5.18,0,0,16.96,0.36,43.85,0.57
C5-Casale_del_Dolce_Imperial_Rome:R123:Antonio_2019,8.53,0,0,1.18,24.75,8.57,0,0,15.64,0,41.02,0.3
C5-Casale_del_Dolce_Imperial_Rome:R128:Antonio_2019,8.25,0,1.27,0,20.16,8.57,0.69,0,14.58,0,46.38,0.1
C5-Centocelle_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R50:Antonio_2019,8.31,0,0.91,0,25.51,11.04,0.37,0,15.34,0.52,36.86,1.15
C5-Isola_Sacra_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R39:Antonio_2019,7.32,0.69,3.87,0.29,25.31,7.92,0,0,13.54,0.16,40.39,0.51
C5-Isola_Sacra_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R40:Antonio_2019,7.17,1,0.52,0.04,27.69,5.79,0,0,15.54,0,41.29,0.97
C5-Isola_Sacra_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R43:Antonio_2019,7.74,0,1.35,0,26.77,3.83,0.51,0,12.69,0,46.89,0.23
C5-Isola_Sacra_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R44:Antonio_2019,5.19,0,2.37,0,29.27,4.24,0,0,12.92,0,45.7,0.31
C5-Isola_Sacra_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R45:Antonio_2019,5.04,0,9.86,0,27.46,7.12,0.8,0,16.44,0,32.4,0.88
C5-Marcellino_&_Pietro_Imperial_Rome:R130:Antonio_2019,9.5,0,4.35,0,24.11,2.09,0.93,0,17.15,0,41.34,0.53
C5-Marcellino_&_Pietro_Imperial_Rome:R133:Antonio_2019,7.2,0.88,3.08,0.32,26.06,7.84,0,0,14.07,0,39.97,0.58
C5-Marcellino_&_Pietro_Imperial_Rome:R134:Antonio_2019,8.11,0,4.64,0.7,23.15,7.79,0,0.89,15.41,0,39.31,0.01
C5-Mausole_di_Augusto_Late_Antiquity:R30:Antonio_2019,7.67,0,4.51,0.1,27.16,8.93,0.45,0.97,11.77,0.95,37.05,0.45
C5-Mausole_di_Augusto_Late_Antiquity:R32:Antonio_2019,5.6,0,7.07,0,28.57,13.15,0.57,1.01,7.31,0.73,35.97,0
C5-Mausole_di_Augusto_Late_Antiquity:R34:Antonio_2019,7.31,0.45,5.18,0.12,24.21,7.63,0,0.82,15.07,0,39.06,0.16
C5-Monterotondo_Imperial_Rome:R1548:Antonio_2019,10.47,0,1.51,0,23.09,11.15,0,0.34,13.95,0,39.5,0
C5-Necropolis_of_Monte_Agnese_Imperial_Rome:R1543:Antonio_2019,8.92,0,5.86,0,21.15,9.11,0.41,0.36,14.95,0,38.92,0.31
C5-Necropolis_of_Monte_Agnese_Imperial_Rome:R1545:Antonio_2019,7.65,0,0.11,0,25.35,8.55,0.79,0.23,15.75,0,40.81,0.75
C5-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R122:Antonio_2019,6.92,0,4.28,0,30.91,12.77,0,1.3,9.94,0.63,33.06,0.2
C5-Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R114:Antonio_2019,8.42,0,1.52,0,23.81,13.17,0.21,0,15.09,0,37.22,0.57
C5-Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R115:Antonio_2019,7.93,0.62,4.33,0,21.69,10.11,0,0,15.87,0,39.44,0
C5-Viale_Rossini_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R78:Antonio_2019,7.22,0,2.96,0,21.74,4.79,0,0.21,13.19,0.38,49.44,0.06
C5-Viale_Rossini_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R81:Antonio_2019,7.2,0,3.08,0,24.47,7.25,1.26,0,16.89,0.24,39.24,0.36
C6-Cancelleria_MA:R1283:Antonio_2019,4.57,0,0.77,0,34.15,17.77,0.34,0.48,11.38,0,29.82,0.72
C6-Cancelleria_MA:R1285:Antonio_2019,3.81,0,0.85,0,37.37,17.26,1.47,0.56,9.42,0.11,28.92,0.22
C6-Cancelleria_MA:R1287:Antonio_2019,4,0,2.67,0.46,36.7,17.21,0.18,0.25,8.94,0,28.81,0.78
C6-Casale_del_Dolce_Imperial_Rome:R125:Antonio_2019,8.89,0,2.51,0.08,27.83,9.8,0.09,0,10.91,0,39.46,0.43
C6-Celio_Late_Antiquity:R35:Antonio_2019,5.28,0,3.7,0,28.77,13.36,1.53,0.55,12.62,0,33.61,0.59
C6-Celio_Late_Antiquity:R36:Antonio_2019,7.33,0,2.61,0,33.21,19.32,0,0,9.6,0,27.31,0.63
C6-Centocelle_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R47:Antonio_2019,9.26,0.79,5.46,0,30.38,11.55,0,0.1,9.43,0,32.54,0.5
C6-Centocelle_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R49:Antonio_2019,7.88,0,1.68,0.17,29.59,14.37,0,1.09,10.73,0,34.2,0.29
C6-Centocelle_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R51:Antonio_2019,7.5,0,2.26,0,25.82,10.46,0,0,13.7,1.23,39.03,0
C6-Civitanova_Marche_Imperial_Rome:R835:Antonio_2019,8.06,0.47,2.84,1.58,30.3,16.15,0,0,10.89,0,29.71,0
C6-Civitanova_Marche_Imperial_Rome:R836:Antonio_2019,7.99,0,1.59,0,30.78,15.05,0,0,10.14,0,34.45,0
C6-Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity:R107:Antonio_2019,2.97,0.04,2.38,0,29.81,17.06,1.91,0,13.19,0,32.65,0
C6-Marcellino_&_Pietro_Imperial_Rome:R136:Antonio_2019,8.45,0.16,4.03,0.38,25.87,13,0,0,12.45,0,35.36,0.28
C6-Marcellino_&_Pietro_Imperial_Rome:R137:Antonio_2019,9.38,0,2.53,0.51,28.21,9.34,0,0.62,11.96,0,37.44,0
C6-Monterotondo_Imperial_Rome:R1549:Antonio_2019,9.21,0.08,3.15,0,27.32,20.37,0.6,0.6,11.39,0.18,26.54,0.57
C6-Necropolis_of_Monte_Agnese_Imperial_Rome:R1544:Antonio_2019,9.52,0.56,2.18,0,26.06,13.98,0,0,12.91,0,34.79,0
C6-Palestrina_Imperial_Rome:R436:Antonio_2019,9.14,0,1.72,0.34,26.42,13.43,0.32,0,12.19,0.11,35.95,0.38
C6-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R117:Antonio_2019,10.46,0,2.59,0,30.04,12.2,0,1.12,11.07,0,32.5,0.03
C6-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R118:Antonio_2019,7.36,0.49,2.14,0,33.89,15.39,0,0,12.08,0,28.35,0.3
C6-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R120:Antonio_2019,5.11,0.47,2.1,0,33.79,17.98,0,1.11,11.27,0,27.96,0.21
C6-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R121:Antonio_2019,7.62,0,2.45,0,30.21,17.77,0.27,0.91,11.55,0,29.22,0
C6-Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti_MA:R969:Antonio_2019,6.06,0,0.84,0,30.84,17.8,1.11,0.91,11.8,0,30.16,0.47
C6-Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti_MA:R970:Antonio_2019,8.36,0,5.27,0.49,28.88,18.74,0,0,7.62,0,30.53,0.1
C6-Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti_MA:R973:Antonio_2019,8.3,0.03,2.56,0,28.9,15.09,0,0,10.19,0,33.89,1.04
C6-Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R113:Antonio_2019,8.54,0,3.42,0,34.32,12.61,0.56,0,8.26,0,32.14,0.16
C6-Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R131:Antonio_2019,7.3,0.24,0.94,0.57,31.63,13.18,0.27,0,11.79,0,33.23,0.84
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R52:Antonio_2019,6.14,0.01,2.22,0.29,32.65,13.67,0,0,11.58,0.46,32.36,0.63
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R53:Antonio_2019,7.87,0,1.86,0,27.31,12.92,0.27,0.88,12.02,0.67,36.04,0.17
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R54:Antonio_2019,8.69,0,2.1,0.6,27.47,15.83,0.33,0.49,11.57,0.23,32.47,0.23
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R56:Antonio_2019,7.11,0.35,3.14,0,30.08,13.27,0,1.09,11.58,0,33.32,0.08
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R57:Antonio_2019,7,0,2.97,0.6,27.58,15.78,0.02,0,11.65,0,34.09,0.31
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R58:Antonio_2019,5.05,0,1.43,0,28.36,15.5,0,1.14,12.79,0.14,35.19,0.4
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R59:Antonio_2019,3.99,0,2.13,0.46,28.77,16.18,0.34,0,12.2,0.31,34.49,1.14
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R60:Antonio_2019,6.02,0.97,3.05,0,27.27,19.08,0,1.07,11.67,0,30.57,0.3
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R64:Antonio_2019,9.93,1.36,1.96,0,27.12,14.16,0,0.7,11.69,0,32.77,0.3
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R65:Antonio_2019,7.26,0,2.72,0.4,28.56,13.42,0,0,12.61,0,34.84,0.2
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R1290:Antonio_2019,6.08,0,0.93,0.42,30.89,16.12,0,0,11.65,0,32.87,1.05
C7-Cancelleria_MA:R1219:Antonio_2019,5.17,1.04,0.65,0,33.82,41.08,0.6,1.05,1.48,0,14.71,0.39
C7-Cancelleria_MA:R1220:Antonio_2019,8.3,0,1.95,0,35.89,34.62,0.22,0,4.39,0.47,13.32,0.82
C7-Cancelleria_MA:R1221:Antonio_2019,7.78,0,2.3,0.63,38.01,30.2,0.55,0,5.12,0.57,14.84,0
C7-Cancelleria_MA:R1224:Antonio_2019,8.22,0,0.3,0,39.76,31.51,1.23,0.65,3.29,0,14.75,0.29
C7-Cancelleria_MA:R1286:Antonio_2019,7.83,0.86,0.45,0,34.85,44.79,0,0.21,1.83,0.33,8.42,0.43
C7-Cancelleria_MA:R1288:Antonio_2019,4.79,0.37,0,0.38,37.63,41.14,0,0.5,2.46,0.97,11.08,0.68
C7-Cancelleria_MA:R1289:Antonio_2019,5.87,0,0.77,0,47.46,25.83,1.29,0.57,5.05,0.5,11.85,0.82
C7-Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity:R105:Antonio_2019,6.44,0.32,4.78,0.53,36.54,27.56,0,0,5.54,0,17.97,0.32
C7-Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity:R106:Antonio_2019,9.84,0,0.93,0,33.19,39.41,0.75,0,4.06,0,11,0.81
C7-Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity:R108:Antonio_2019,5.73,0,1.77,0.97,35.8,35.18,0,0,4.99,0,15.3,0.26
C7-Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity:R109:Antonio_2019,4.62,0,1.54,0.22,41.49,28.6,0.05,0.93,7.38,0,15.18,0
C7-Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity:R110:Antonio_2019,4.57,1.19,2.38,0.76,41.91,24.74,0.07,0,5.24,0,18.96,0.17
C7-Isola_Sacra_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R37:Antonio_2019,2.14,1,2.7,0,50.7,31.46,0,0,4.24,0,7.65,0.12
C7-Mausole_di_Augusto_Late_Antiquity:R31:Antonio_2019,5.84,0.94,0.78,0,36.7,45.57,0,0,1.73,0,8.17,0.27
C7-Mausole_di_Augusto_Late_Antiquity:R33:Antonio_2019,3.61,0,0.7,0.17,37.01,26.51,0.61,0.35,7.08,0,23.68,0.28
C7-Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R116:Antonio_2019,5.47,0.42,1.19,0.19,43.87,34.16,0,0,3.74,0,10.63,0.33
C7-Villa_Magna_MA:R55:Antonio_2019,6.32,0,1.47,0.24,36.06,27.04,0.1,0,7.59,0,21.04,0.14
C7-Villa_Magna_MA:R61:Antonio_2019,1.37,0.04,3.55,0,35.8,32.5,1.16,0,4.96,0.89,19.29,0.44
C7-Villa_Magna_MA:R62:Antonio_2019,7.37,0.36,0.91,0,35.98,39.16,1.37,0.34,3.1,0,11.42,0
C7-Villa_Magna_MA:R63:Antonio_2019,2.65,0,4.67,0.48,45.4,26.94,0.9,0.04,4.71,0.5,13.32,0.39
Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R111:Antonio_2019,6.68,0,0.53,0.35,37.36,17.99,0,0,9.6,0,26.98,0.51
Etruscan_IA:R473:Antonio_2019,1.01,0.23,0.57,0,47.29,22.71,0,0.37,6.95,0.11,20.11,0.66
Etruscan_IA:R474:Antonio_2019,6.73,0,1.43,0.32,39.73,25.66,0,0.13,5.53,0,19.64,0.85
Etruscan_o_IA:R475:Antonio_2019,0,0,12.34,0,38.51,11.99,0.78,2.01,11.21,0,22.39,0.77
Formentera_MBA:I4420_all:Fernandes_2020,3.67,0,4.28,1.14,55.68,21.4,1.31,0,1.78,0,9.24,1.51
Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II:I3122:Fernandes_2020,0,0,4.45,0.25,58.29,4.18,0.14,0,9.87,0.05,22.45,0.3
Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II:I3123:Fernandes_2020,0,0,4.18,0.44,48.84,11.35,0,0,9.79,0,25.4,0
Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II:I3124:Fernandes_2020,0,0.38,3.38,0.48,49.5,14.67,0,0,7,0.44,23.82,0.33
Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II:I3125:Fernandes_2020,0,0,3.47,0,46.36,5.08,0,0,11.42,0,33.55,0.12
Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II:I11442:Fernandes_2020,0,0.1,4.38,0,48.63,9.37,0,0,11,0.38,26.14,0
Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II:I11443:Fernandes_2020,5.32,1.06,0.62,0.2,38.51,32.68,1.58,0,3.34,0,16.14,0.55
Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana:I7774_d:Fernandes_2020,0,0,2.17,0,54.65,3.62,0,0,13.21,0,26.35,0
Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana:I7796:Fernandes_2020,0,1.75,2.92,0,40.04,3.3,0,0,8.2,0,43.79,0
Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana:I7800:Fernandes_2020,3.58,0,5.21,1.86,43.68,13.55,0,0,12.59,0,17.92,1.6
Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana:I7805:Fernandes_2020,0,2.36,1.71,0,56.66,5.69,0,0,18.52,0,15.06,0
Sicily_EBA_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana:I7807:Fernandes_2020,0,0,4.25,0,46.64,9.2,0.03,0,14.24,0,25.63,0
Sicily_EBA_Isnello:I8561:Fernandes_2020,0.4,0.57,2.1,0,50.34,21.59,1.08,0,6.64,0.34,16.61,0.33
Sicily_EBA_lowcov_Vallone_Inferno:I4383:Fernandes_2020,0,0,7.63,0,28.5,7.91,0,1.52,24.41,0,28.53,1.49
Sicily_LBA_Marcita:I3876:Fernandes_2020,0.3,0.4,2.74,0.69,45.89,7.84,0,0,8.73,0,32.68,0.73
Sicily_LBA_Marcita:I3878:Fernandes_2020,0,0,4.54,0,48,6.33,0,0,10.58,0.92,28.98,0.65
Sicily_LBA_Marcita:I10371:Fernandes_2020,0,0,7.77,0,49.04,0,0,0,14.19,1.08,27.91,0
Sicily_LBA_Marcita:I10372:Fernandes_2020,0,0,2.7,0,50.15,6.64,0,0,9.54,0.09,30.51,0.37
Sicily_LBA_Marcita:I10373:Fernandes_2020,0,0,2.65,0.1,48.32,5.64,0,0,12.19,0.84,29.55,0.71
Sicily_MBA_Buffa_Cave_II:I4109:Fernandes_2020,0,0,3.63,0.6,47.89,4.18,0,0,12.46,0,31.24,0
Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna:I4062:Fernandes_2020,0,0,2.9,0.18,54.1,1.4,0,0,12.41,0.08,28.58,0.35
Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna:I4063:Fernandes_2020,0,0,3.1,0,57.68,3.13,0,0,11.52,0,24.07,0.5
Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna:I4064:Fernandes_2020,0,0,3.41,0,56.48,0.72,0,0,12.73,0,26.14,0.52
Sicily_MN_Stretto_Partanna:I4065:Fernandes_2020,0,0,4.26,0,52.76,8.21,0,0.08,9.72,0,24.44,0.53
Collegno102:Amorim_2018,6.01,0.09,0,0,37.13,35.21,0,0,5.52,0.76,15.28,0
Collegno110:Amorim_2018,8.94,2.27,0,0,25.75,14.78,0,4,8.83,0,32.68,2.73
Collegno121:Amorim_2018,9.68,0,4.39,0,30.76,14.9,0,0,9.28,0,29.94,1.05
Collegno145:Amorim_2018,9.92,0,0,0,35.06,49.04,0.52,0.75,0,0,4.33,0.39
Collegno146:Amorim_2018,8.32,0.08,0.3,0,34.97,50,0.8,1.15,0,0,4.34,0
Collegno151:Amorim_2018,10.25,0,0.53,0,34.86,50.1,1.09,0.35,0,0,2.4,0.42
Collegno23:Amorim_2018,6,1.15,3.48,0,36.14,24.04,0.16,0.59,7.04,0,21.33,0.07
Collegno25:Amorim_2018,9.15,0,2.75,0,27.51,8.71,1.71,0.47,11.96,0,37.75,0
Collegno30:Amorim_2018,9.65,0.29,3.29,0.16,24.88,7.36,0,0,15.59,0,38.78,0
Collegno31:Amorim_2018,6.24,0,0.29,4.32,25.71,10.65,1.6,2.08,8.62,16.23,24.27,0
Collegno36:Amorim_2018,6.48,0,0.9,0,34.87,22.28,0,0.47,7.96,0.9,25.47,0.68
Collegno38:Amorim_2018,9.6,0,1.85,0.44,24.91,8.55,0,0.16,14.08,0,39.63,0.78
Collegno47:Amorim_2018,4.77,0,0.73,0.48,36.62,34.27,0,0,5.25,0,17.4,0.48
Collegno49:Amorim_2018,2.92,0.72,2.04,0,35.14,32.01,1.12,0,3.48,0,22.18,0.37
Collegno53:Amorim_2018,8.53,0,2.56,1.16,32.56,36.16,1.12,0,0,0,17.91,0
Collegno57:Amorim_2018,7.93,0.64,1.36,0,33.48,33.88,0,0,4.86,0,17.12,0.73
Collegno63:Amorim_2018,8.17,0,2.12,0.16,33.38,37.08,0,0,2.38,0,16.59,0.12
Collegno83:Amorim_2018,9.14,0.28,0.58,0.26,37.97,45.11,0,0,2.42,0,4.15,0.08
Collegno84:Amorim_2018,6.57,0.5,0,0,38.31,47.28,0,0,2.16,0,5.18,0
Collegno87:Amorim_2018,8.15,0.44,0,0,39.39,42.27,0,0,3.19,0,6.06,0.45
Collegno92:Amorim_2018,8.7,2.44,1.56,0,36.85,47.01,0,0.41,0,0,3.03,0
Collegno93:Amorim_2018,9.85,0.24,0,0,36.11,48.86,0,1.22,0,0,3.65,0.06
Collegno94:Amorim_2018,5.52,0,3.55,0.97,38.92,30.19,0.81,0,3.37,0,16.69,0
Collegno97:Amorim_2018,6.63,2.2,1.34,2.6,31.69,41.34,0,0.73,0.94,0,12.51,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:CampigliadeiFoci(Siena_Tuscany)_780-540BCE:CAM001,1.38,0.19,1.2,0,47.62,24.58,0,0,6.88,0,17.87,0.27
C.Italy_Etruscan.Ceu:CampigliadeiFoci(Siena_Tuscany)_770-520BCE:CAM002,4.72,0.03,0,1.59,40.47,34.19,0,0,4.64,0,13.94,0.44
C.Italy_Etruscan:CampigliadeiFoci(Siena_Tuscany)_770-540BCE:CAM003,0.93,0.04,0.79,0,49.21,23.83,0,0,7,0.18,16.98,1.04
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany):CSN001,0.74,0,1.6,0.73,46.5,23.83,0,0,7.19,0,19.25,0.16
C.Italy_Etruscan.Ceu_related:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany)_427-265BCE:CSN002,0,0.36,0,0,41.12,32.35,0,0,0,0,26.17,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany)_380-204BCE:CSN003,0.97,0.01,2,0,49.14,21.97,1.05,0,7.95,0.53,15.93,0.45
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany):CSN004,1.49,0,2.17,0.71,51.75,19.41,0.13,0,5.2,0,18.21,0.93
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany):CSN005,1.48,0,4.65,0,39.23,28.19,0.65,0,6.11,0.54,19.16,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany)_533-392BCE:CSN006,3.62,0,0,1.53,45.77,24.02,0.29,0,4.9,0,19.6,0.27
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany):CSN007,0,0,0,0.5,50.29,20.45,0,0,10.86,0,17.91,0
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany):CSN008,4.93,0,0,0.4,43.71,27.95,0,0,4.16,0,18.84,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany)_427-265BCE:CSN009,2.52,0,2.03,0,39.86,27.95,0,0,2.52,0.43,23.93,0.75
C.Italy_Etruscan_related:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany)_380-204BCE:CSN010,4.43,0.27,3.49,0,40.36,31.59,0,0,5.33,1.81,11.48,1.25
:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany):CSN012,7.01,0,10.55,0,41.84,29.45,0,0,0,0,11.15,0
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Casenovole(Grosseto_Tuscany):CSN013,4.87,0,0.54,0,45.93,21.96,0.41,0,5.92,0.25,19.55,0.57
C.Italy_Early.Medieval:Chiusi(Siena_Tuscany)_997-1149CE:ETR003,10.36,0,2.55,0,30.58,19.47,0,0,10.98,0,25.66,0.41
:Chiusi(Siena_Tuscany):ETR004,17.44,0,0,0,19.59,19.63,0,0,11.7,0,31.64,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Chiusi(Siena_Tuscany)_805-774BCE:ETR005,2,0,0,1.54,45.54,20.52,0.17,0,9.35,1.02,18.73,1.13
C.Italy_Early.Medieval:Chiusi(Siena_Tuscany)_772-888CE:ETR006,3.87,1.22,0,0,39.39,15.01,0,0,12.67,0,26.45,1.39
C.Italy_Early.Medieval:Chiusi(Siena_Tuscany)775-945CE:ETR007,5.51,0,2.37,1.28,30.11,25.01,0,0,8.81,0,26.92,0
C.Italy_Early.Medieval_undated:Chiusi(Siena_Tuscany):ETR010,4.58,0.05,1.08,0.22,37.3,17.15,0.08,0,9.4,0,29.53,0.6
C.Italy_Early.Medieval_undated:Chiusi(Siena_Tuscany):ETR012,17.52,1.96,0,0,41.58,12.98,3.45,0.35,5.74,0,16.42,0
C.Italy_Early.Medieval:Chiusi(Siena_Tuscany)C899-1016CE:ETR013,6.64,0.06,1.86,0,35.44,14.98,0,0,9.51,0,31.24,0.28
C.Italy_Early.Medieval_ETR014:Chiusi(Siena_Tuscany)_977-1022CE:ETR014,3.51,0,2.87,0,27.31,14.86,0.51,0,14.53,0,36.4,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:MaglianoinToscana(Grosseto_Tuscany)_790-550BCE:MAG001,0.84,0,0,0,47.05,24.88,0.37,0.08,3.46,0.47,22.84,0.02
C.Italy_Etruscan_MAS001:Marsilianad'Albegna(Grosseto_Tuscany)_350-100BCE:MAS001,7.2,0.84,4.18,0,26.73,30.23,1.6,0.6,6.25,1.12,21.08,0.18
C.Italy_Imperial:Marsilianad'Albegna(Grosseto_Tuscany)_240-380CE:MAS002,6.49,1.52,3.63,0,23.56,7.82,0,0.48,18.33,0.02,38.16,0
C.Italy_Imperial:Marsilianad'Albegna(Grosseto_Tuscany)_400-530CE:MAS003,2.81,0,8.6,1.47,34.71,11.66,0,1.28,11.86,0,26.84,0.76
C.Italy_Etruscan:Marsilianad'Albegna(Grosseto_Tuscany)_804-557BCE:MAS004,1.12,0,0.85,0,44.63,29.23,0,0,1.36,1.35,21.46,0
C.Italy_Early.Medieval:PoggioPelliccia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_772-960CE:POP001,4.72,0.15,0.86,0,35.02,19.76,0,0,8.74,1.36,28.84,0.55
C.Italy_Etruscan:PoggioRenzo(Siena_Tuscany)_794-543BCE:PRZ001,1.55,0.11,0,0,48.41,23.78,0,0,6.08,0.13,19.22,0.71
C.Italy_Etruscan:PoggioRenzo(Siena_Tuscany)_772-436BCE:PRZ002,0,0,2.6,0.54,47.1,27.43,0,0,4.06,1.06,17.2,0
C.Italy_Etruscan_related:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_356-96BCE:TAQ001,2.36,0,4.12,0.57,47.15,23.95,0,0,4.6,0,17.25,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_103BCE-54CE:TAQ002,0,0,1.15,0.26,46.51,23.88,0,0,5.81,0,21.27,1.12
C.Italy_Early.Medieval:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_729-942CE:TAQ003,5.6,0,2.14,1.3,29.31,17.09,0.1,0.93,11.36,0,31.59,0.58
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_:TAQ004,1.71,0.66,0.95,0.36,48.5,23.89,0,0,5.59,0,17.87,0.48
C.Italy_Etruscan_related:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_346-51BCE:TAQ005,1.39,0.44,5.14,0,46.29,17.75,0.22,0.33,8.86,0.41,18.68,0.49
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_:TAQ006,1.18,0,3.59,0,42.96,25.05,0.15,0,2.83,0,24.24,0
C.Italy_Etruscan.Afr:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_391-207BCE:TAQ007,3.25,0.65,8.19,0,33.36,6.55,0.82,0,13.72,0.07,31.87,1.52
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio):TAQ008,4.27,1.3,0.28,0.84,49.67,21.5,0,0,3.99,0,17.53,0.63
C.Italy_Early.Medieval:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_899-1021CE:TAQ009,4.13,0.23,2.43,0.82,33.16,19.69,0.14,0,9.54,0,28.81,1.06
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio):TAQ010,0,0,1.32,0.05,48.43,24.81,0.71,0,4.04,0,20.41,0.24
C.Italy_Early.Medieval:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_895-1016CE:TAQ011,6.51,0.15,1.38,0.03,33.17,19.02,0,1.09,10.21,0,27.5,0.96
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio):TAQ012,3.32,0,1.79,0,51.8,17.96,0.72,0,7.3,0,16.79,0.33
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio):TAQ013,2.83,1.64,1.78,0,46.46,21.33,0,0,6.68,0,19.04,0.23
C.Italy_Etruscan:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_346-51BCE:TAQ015,1.72,0,2.42,0,46.31,21.99,0,0,6.46,0.63,19.66,0.81
C.Italy_Etruscan_undated:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio):TAQ016,2.43,0,1.67,0,46.91,24.12,0.84,0,5.34,0,18.06,0.63
C.Italy_Etruscan_related:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_356-96BCE:TAQ017,4.08,0,1.96,0,48.92,20.11,0,0,5.6,0,19.12,0.21
C.Italy_Etruscan_related:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_346-51BCE:TAQ018,0,0,0.47,0,48.53,20.84,0.43,0,6.5,1.43,20.91,0.89
C.Italy_Etruscan:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_358-98BCE:TAQ019,0.49,0,2.18,0,47.66,24.5,0.17,0,5.48,0.04,19.27,0.21
C.Italy_Imperial:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_89-236CE:TAQ020,9.02,0.66,1.49,0.5,34.13,18.73,0.12,0,7.43,0,27.92,0
C.Italy_Imperial:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_262-424CE:TAQ021,3.74,0,2.51,0,33.22,11.47,2.01,0,12.62,0,34.44,0
C.Italy_Early.Medieval:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_1018-1151CE:TAQ022,5.66,0,2.84,0,34.54,19.74,2.22,0,6.34,0,28.11,0.54
C.Italy_Etruscan.Afr:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_396-216BCE:TAQ023,0.11,0,9.86,0,38.6,11.68,0.88,1.34,10.18,0,26.04,1.31
C.Italy_Etruscan:Tarquinia(Viterbo_Lazio)_356-96BCE:TAQ024,1.55,0.2,4.01,0.27,46.92,21.83,0,0.36,4.57,0,20.29,0
C.Italy_Etruscan_UDC_P:Chiostraccio(Siena_Tuscany)_174-53BCE:UDC_P,0,0,4.31,0,52.14,29.39,0,0,0.89,0,13.22,0.04
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_650-800CE:VEN001,5.14,0,3.87,0.01,28.18,17.6,0,0,11.33,2.38,29.77,1.73
S.Italy_Venosa_VEN002:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_650-800CE:VEN002,2.79,8.01,0,12.59,16.3,9.93,3.89,0.01,6.34,27.43,12.71,0
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_650-763CE:VEN005,6.66,0,4.28,1.53,32.55,10.92,0,0,10.86,0.37,32.83,0
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_650-763CE:VEN006,8.51,0.54,5.29,0.22,27.14,16.32,0,0,9.76,1.99,30.08,0.16
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_660-766CE:VEN008,4.55,6.58,0,0,36.17,16.54,2.72,0,8.77,0,23.04,1.63
S.Italy_Venosa_related:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_660-766CE:VEN009,4.96,0,10.9,0.28,29.02,16.26,0,3.03,6.57,0,28.99,0
S.Italy_Venosa_related:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_670-775CE:VEN010,16.14,0,2.12,1.09,37.1,15.42,0,0.05,13.2,0,14.88,0
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_670-775CE:VEN012,2.86,0,1.41,0.17,24.58,14.71,0,1.75,12.7,5.77,36.03,0.03
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_670-775CE:VEN013,7.7,0,5.12,0,28.43,14.81,0,0,10.94,1.22,30.32,1.45
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_670-775CE:VEN014,12.68,0,5.83,0,33.04,0,0,0.24,17.71,1.35,28.74,0.42
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_670-775CE:VEN015,7.16,0,3.85,0.73,28.62,13.96,0.39,0,13.73,0,30.9,0.64
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_672-800CE:VEN016,6.56,0,6.02,0,25.63,16.98,0,0,13.65,0.44,30.73,0
S.Italy_Venosa_related:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_672-800CE:VEN017,1.13,1.55,0,0.12,32.91,17.47,3.75,0,12.37,3.07,27.62,0
S.Italy_Venosa:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_672-800CE:VEN018,9.33,0,3.69,0,27.33,17.18,0,0,19.59,0,20.74,2.14
S.Italy_Venosa_related:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_672-800CE:VEN021,8.65,0,0.51,3.3,17.54,14.06,0,2.43,21.68,1.47,30.37,0
S.Italy_Venosa_related:Venosa(Potenza_Basilicata)_672-800CE:VEN022,7.04,0,0,5.28,15.13,25.83,0,0.13,20.82,0,25.77,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Vetulonia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_750-406BCE:VET001,1.52,0,2.24,1.15,42.15,23.87,0,1.18,6.3,0,21.57,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Vetulonia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_790-550BCE:VET002,0.77,1.24,2.59,0,48.74,18.77,0,0,7.8,0.08,20.03,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Vetulonia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_800-590BCE:VET003_4,1.33,0,2.66,0,47.08,21.2,0.25,0.26,7.04,0.15,20.03,0
C.Italy_Etruscan.Ceu:Vetulonia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_360-200BCE:VET005,7.72,0.55,0,0,43.13,37.83,0,1.41,1.61,0,7.74,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Vetulonia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_806-599BCE:VET007,0,0,2.57,0.68,51.02,20.09,0.22,0,6.74,0.42,17.63,0.63
C.Italy_Etruscan.Afr:Vetulonia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_372-204BCE:VET008,0.41,0,8.27,0,38.29,9.06,0,1.75,12.78,0.04,28.42,0.99
C.Italy_Etruscan:Vetulonia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_788-545BCE:VET010,0,0,4.61,0.76,48.22,21.92,0.27,0,3.53,0,20.12,0.57
:Vetulonia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_750-413BCE:VET011,0,0,6.57,0,51.11,17.17,0,2.72,3.32,0,19.1,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Vetulonia(Grosseto_Tuscany)_790-550BCE:VEU001,0,0,1.86,2.69,45.76,22.07,0,0.83,3.79,0,23.01,0
C.Italy_Etruscan:Volterra(Pisa_Tuscany)_200-60BCE:VOL001,0.94,0,1.77,0,44.5,24.66,0.61,0.03,5.61,0,21.4,0.48
Latini_IA:R851:Antonio_2019,1.08,0,1.52,0,49.35,25.19,0,0,1.78,0,20.65,0.44
Latini_IA:R1016:Antonio_2019,3.25,1.53,0.94,0,47.98,19.32,1.2,0,3.3,0,22.38,0.1
Latini_IA:R1021:Antonio_2019,1.77,0,0.94,0.76,48.63,23.97,0,0.15,1.54,0,21.8,0.44
Latini_o:R850:Antonio_2019,7.3,0,4.52,1.08,21.26,10.54,0,0.43,14.77,0,40.1,0
```

----------


## Jovialis

Modern Italians with the same model.

----------


## Angela

Excellent!

Pretty distant for me.

Distance to:
Angela

24.26018137
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

24.31156721
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

24.37300146
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

24.70697675
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

25.03866210
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

25.09841429
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

25.18892614
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

25.49166138
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

26.05354486
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

26.09138172
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

26.22363819
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

26.72349341
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

27.19550882
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

27.56995103
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

28.18854555
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

28.24224672
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

28.53345405
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

29.16841442
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

29.46490285
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

29.61191990
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

31.60297771
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

32.05118563
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017

36.42877983
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015

39.70539888
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015

61.60459885
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015




This is better:
Target: Angela
Distance: 1.5664% / 1.56641303 | ADC: 0.25x RC

50.5
C_Italian_N



26.5
Yamnaya



23.0
C_Italian_ChL






Target: Angela
Distance: 0.9681% / 0.96813731

38.6
Minoan



23.3
Yamnaya



21.9
Remedello



16.2
C_Italian_ChL




This nails it, I think...
Distance to:
Angela

3.83896877
27.00% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 73.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.09065336
25.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 74.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.13857146
25.60% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 74.40% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

4.40759733
25.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 74.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

4.44977691
27.20% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 72.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.49543728
26.60% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 73.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.67383267
26.20% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 73.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.70984542
25.60% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 74.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.74169112
26.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 73.80% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

4.86302874
25.80% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 74.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.92399547
27.40% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 72.60% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

5.13766749
28.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 72.00% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

5.24721125
27.60% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 72.40% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

5.32270207
28.00% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 72.00% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

5.38597760
28.20% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 71.80% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

5.43080532
25.80% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 74.20% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

5.43976811
27.20% Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015 + 72.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

5.51752741
26.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 73.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

5.60210860
27.40% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 72.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

5.60628865
28.60% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 71.40% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

5.62513016
26.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 73.20% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

5.63149799
26.00% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 74.00% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

5.69422975
26.80% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 73.20% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

5.76786468
26.40% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 73.60% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

5.83636528
26.40% Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015 + 73.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019



Well, so much for all the crap about "foreign" ancestry.

Dienekes and Jovialis strike again! :)

----------


## Malaparte

It looks like Iberomaurusian predates Anatolian BA in Italy, and yet where you find the one, you tend to find the other.

How does Anatolian BA differ from Minoan? My impression is that it has more CHG but also a not insignificant percentage of Levantine (maybe 15%?), which in turn has an Iberomaurusian component?

Also, it looks like much of the Anatolia BA did not arrive in Italy until Imperial times, whereas l would have guessed arrival during Magna Graecia times.

----------


## Jovialis

This chart comes from the Lazaridis lecture video. There is only 5% "Levantine farmer" (i.e. anatolia_N plus a smaller component of Ancestrial North African (Iberomaurusian/Taforalt-like) in Anatolia_BA, and about 35% CHG, and the rest is Anatolia_N. Ultimately it is shifted more towards the Caucasus from Minoans for the purpose of the model.

I think me and Lazaridis used the same software (excel) to create the graphics.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Jovialis: Glad to you see you back with the models. I ran out of steam in the Ukraine/Russian thread that I was posting in about a week ago. Good work again.


Distance to:
PalermoTrapani_ANCESTRY

1.17496553
20.60% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 79.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.28693509
21.20% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 78.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.36647810
22.00% Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015 + 78.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.44314492
20.60% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 79.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.50221212
21.40% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 78.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.57414517
21.00% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 79.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.64614257
21.40% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 78.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.64727524
21.20% Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015 + 78.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.75957172
21.60% Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015 + 78.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.79721364
21.60% Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015 + 78.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

1.95548849
22.60% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 77.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

2.24290215
22.80% Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015 + 77.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

2.34513191
22.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 78.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

2.38174691
20.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 79.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

2.58535971
22.20% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 77.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

3.16790718
20.80% Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54:Haak_2015 + 79.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

3.77767701
22.60% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 77.40% Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

4.03149978
22.20% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 77.80% Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

4.13990371
22.80% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 77.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

4.16142626
22.40% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 77.60% Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

4.19025458
23.60% Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015 + 76.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

4.22721269
24.60% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 75.40% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.24409781
24.20% Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015 + 75.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

4.26021984
24.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 76.00% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.26330568
23.20% Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015 + 76.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

----------


## Angela

Sometimes I wonder if people are looking at different charts. There are a ton of samples there with a bit of Iberomaurisian and no Anatolia Bronze Age at all, and no, I don't think it's mostly from North Africans. The ones who are actually admixed are obvious.

I think the component parts of Iberomaurisian have to be taken into consideration. 

Also, is about 5% of "Levantine" farmer in Anatolian Bronze Age samples a big whoops, especially when it's in a mix with Minoan like and Yamnaya and Italian Neolithic ancestry?

How much is left? According to the scholars, when they look for it, they can't even find it according to the latest papers. No wonder, considering you're starting with 5%.

Also, I can't believe that at this late date people think that all the samples found in the center of the Empire were of people who stayed to become part of the gene pool, i.e. not just traders or slaves in tanneries etc. I guess they didn't get the memo about how the "tail" into the Levant disappeared. :)

----------


## florere



----------


## Jovialis

> Modern Italians with the same model.


I forgot to include R437 in the list. Here it is, and I think it is interesting to note that this sample resembles modern Central and Southern Italians.

----------


## Malaparte

> Sometimes I wonder if people are looking at different charts. There are a ton of samples there with a bit of Iberomaurisian and no Anatolia Bronze Age at all, and no, I don't think it's mostly from North Africans. The ones who are actually admixed are obvious.
> 
> I think the component parts of Iberomaurisian have to be taken into consideration.



Could you please elaborate on this. For the record, I score relatively high in Anatolian BA and Iberomaurusian, so I do not have some kind of agenda that seeks to humiliate or de-Europeanize Southern Italians. Quite the contrary. I am simply trying to make sense of my own ancestry. 

So when you say that Iberomaurusian is not from North Africa, this begs the question of where you think it came from. I ask this question in all sincerity. I have my own half-baked notions, but I defer to you.




> Also, I can't believe that at this late date people think that all the samples found in the center of the Empire were of people who stayed to become part of the gene pool, i.e. not just traders or slaves in tanneries etc. I guess they didn't get the memo about how the "tail" into the Levant disappeared. :)


Well, in my case the "tail" doesn't seem to have disappeared. Admittedly, I am only half Italian, and you have told me several times that this skews my results in uncertain ways. Still, I'm inclined to believe that I carry more Iberomaurusian & Anatolian BA than most.

Target: dominic
Distance: 0.7577% / 0.75766248

37.7
Yamnaya



20.3
Remedello



14.1
Minoan



13.0
Anatolian_BA



9.7
C_Italian_ChL



3.3
Iberomaurusian



1.9
C_Italian_N

----------


## Stefano

Target: Stefano
Distance: 0.5090% / 0.50902148
37.4	Minoan
28.8	Remedello
27.4	Yamnaya
6.2	C_Italian_ChL
0.2	Bolshoy_Ostrov

Jovialis:
What is Bolshoy_Ostrov? why is it included? On a pca it seems near to Yamnaya.
On the other calculators WHG+Anatolia+Steppe i usually get 32% Yamnaya, do you think this is more accurate? Isn't Remedello already slightly steppe admixed?
What is the difference between C_Italian_Chl and C_italian_N?
Why you prefer k12b over G25?
Thanks, sorry for all the questions.

----------


## Jovialis

> I forgot to include R437 in the list. Here it is, and I think it is interesting to note that this sample resembles modern Central and Southern Italians.


If you take the average of all C6 samples, and model it two ways with minoan, and yamnaya; it can provide many good fits. I think C6 is indeed similar to how Raveane et al 2022 describes the south, and south east of Italy.

----------


## Jovialis

```
C6-C_Italian,7.229459459,0.162702703,2.425675676,0.198648649,29.92297297,15.03162162,0.25972973,0.369459459,11.31054054,0.092972973,32.6372973,0.360810811
```

----------


## Jovialis

Distance to:
C6-C_Italian

1.66776117
Italian_Molise

1.76088054
Italian_Abruzzo

2.63381190
Italian_Campania

3.22499743
Jovialis

3.74013553
Italian_Basilicata

3.95775704
Italian_Sicily

4.40584382
Italian_Apulia

5.48862044
S_Italian_Sicilian

5.94143083
Greek_Lemnos

5.98622881
Sicilian

6.12529869
Italian_Calabria

6.20882406
Italian_Marche

6.46105592
C_Italian

6.46928358
Ashkenazi_Jew

6.64025849
Italian_Lazio

6.77242962
Greek_Central

6.79637326
Greek_Foca

6.82530132
Greek_Athens

7.22545801
Moldovan_Jewish

7.93201521
Italian_Umbria

8.07664034
Greek_Izmir

8.36786858
Greek_Fournoi

8.58438134
Greek

8.82947247
Greek_Peloponnese

9.51409397
Greek_Crete

----------


## Jovialis

The average for C6 in central Italy looking like modern South Central and Southern Italians.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Jovialis: Thanks again, My results in-line with yours and consistent with the Raveane et al 2022 study you cited in post #12.



Distance to:
C6-C_Italian

1.66776117
Italian_Molise

1.76088054
Italian_Abruzzo

2.63381190
Italian_Campania

2.92573396
PalermoTrapani_ANCESTRY

3.74013553
Italian_Basilicata

3.95775704
Italian_Sicily

4.40584382
Italian_Apulia

6.12529869
Italian_Calabria

6.20882406
Italian_Marche

6.64025849
Italian_Lazio

7.93201521
Italian_Umbria

9.73871893
Italian_Romagna

10.20549959
Italian_Jew

12.65020694
Italian_Tuscany

14.42294064
Italian_Emilia

15.25993457
Italian_Liguria

18.10215428
Italian_Lombardy

18.11130923
Italian_Veneto

18.26150405
Italian_Piedmont

19.28108597
Italian_Friuli_VG

22.19272319
Italian_Trentino

25.21794289
Italian_Aosta_Valley

30.41534984
Sardinian

----------


## Stuvanè

Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

28.61736361
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

28.69391573
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

29.49784738
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

29.81785204
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

30.38551300
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

31.07440587
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

31.22423898
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

31.38223064
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

31.53360113
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

31.96140172
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

32.05317301
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

32.34111934
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

32.38495021
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

32.49780762
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017

32.89528690
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

32.89886320
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

32.99595884
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

33.05894735
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

34.01935038
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

34.32764192
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

37.31283425
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

41.20195384
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

43.72226893
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015

47.44897365
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015

54.49614665
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015



Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè
Distance: 2.7450% / 2.74500617 | ADC: 0.25x RC

35.1
C_Italian_ChL



34.2
Minoan



30.7
Yamnaya






Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè
Distance: 2.2241% / 2.22410637

46.1
Minoan



29.2
Yamnaya



22.8
Remedello



1.5
Iberomaurusian



0.4
Bolshoy_Ostrov




Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

3.19205865
33.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 66.80% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

3.80035472
33.60% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 66.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.39565530
33.60% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 66.40% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

4.83706059
33.80% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 66.20% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

4.85825404
33.80% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 66.20% C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

5.25949134
35.40% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 64.60% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

5.43054658
34.00% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 66.00% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

5.61647911
35.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 64.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

5.65132135
34.00% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 66.00% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

5.65938600
34.60% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 65.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

5.85659699
35.60% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 64.40% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

5.88052897
35.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 64.20% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

5.97096477
36.00% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 64.00% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

6.07843683
36.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 64.00% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

6.10525279
36.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 64.00% C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

6.21048736
36.00% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 64.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

6.24081195
36.60% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 63.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

6.33726171
34.00% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 66.00% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

6.36305550
34.20% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 65.80% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

6.37269840
36.20% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 63.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

6.38684459
33.80% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 66.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

6.44183900
33.80% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 66.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

6.44194368
33.40% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 66.60% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

6.45142055
36.40% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 63.60% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

6.50220515
36.40% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 63.60% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

----------


## Jovialis

Here is my two-way using the source samples from the K8 model.

----------


## Jovialis

Based on my observations for 2-way, Northerners and Tuscans get C_Italian_N + Yamnaya, and Central and Southern Italians get Minoan + Yamnaya

C_Italian_N differs from Minoan because C_Italian_N has about 5% WHG, the rest is mostly Anatolian_N + a little bit of CHG. Where Minoan is strictly a two-way of Anatolian_N + about 15% CHG.

----------


## Jovialis

> Here is my two-way using the source samples from the K8 model.

----------


## Stefano

Jovialis you are right about the 2 way models

Distance to:	Stefano
2.96824958	30.80% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 69.20% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019
3.06802173	30.40% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 69.60% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019
3.73193350	32.40% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 67.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019
4.24639471	30.00% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 70.00% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019
4.25697071	30.60% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 69.40% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019
4.42186486	32.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 67.20% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019
4.47500019	32.60% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 67.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019
4.62940760	32.00% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 68.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019
4.84301169	32.20% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 67.80% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019
4.89061999	33.00% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 67.00% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019
4.89892883	32.20% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 67.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019
4.93516135	33.60% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 66.40% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019
4.98989000	30.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 69.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019
5.05106643	31.40% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 68.60% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019
5.06121556	30.40% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 69.60% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019
5.17866938	30.80% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 69.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019
5.21381726	33.00% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 67.00% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019
5.21954968	30.40% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 69.60% C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019
5.23281473	31.80% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 68.20% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019
5.34023078	32.60% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 67.40% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019
5.34549702	31.20% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 68.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019
5.35954688	32.00% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 68.00% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019
5.40948860	30.80% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 69.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019
5.46160614	31.00% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 69.00% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019
5.50352678	31.60% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 68.40% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

----------


## italouruguayan

Mine...

Distance to:	italouruguayan
36.77070029	Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017
36.82224192	Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017
38.92345951	Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017
39.24189598	Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017
39.76766526	Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017
40.46768835	Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021
40.67994223	Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017
41.37306491	C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019
41.37859350	Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017
41.68839647	C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019
41.70165105	Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017
41.86577958	C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019
41.94096208	C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019
42.11336486	C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019
42.34487100	C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019
42.46943842	C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019
42.76264374	C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019
43.09636760	Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017
43.18381410	Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017


Target: italouruguayan
Distance: 435.2537% / 4.35253733
22.8	Remedello
22.6	Yamnaya
19.6	Minoan
18.6	Bolshoy_Ostrov
10.6	Anatolian_BA
5.8	Iberomaurusian

----------


## Duarte

The model is very cool. Congratulations Jovialis.
However, considering, on the one hand, the fact that I am not Italian and, on the other hand, the fact that I am not 100% European, I see that the adjustments are not exceptional for me as it’s to others users. 3.675% in admixture mode. In simple mode, I'd rather not even comment, lol. I picked some samples from other European populations to add to those of the original model just for fun and to obtain slightly better fits in mixed mode and simple mode, just for fun lol.

Original


Distance to:
Duarte

29.88531579
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

31.78933626
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

32.35028902
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

32.49682292
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

32.99247035
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

33.10756107
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

33.21771666
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

33.33528611
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

33.49879252
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015

34.08346080
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

34.54672054
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

36.49465440
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015

38.07036774
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

38.31550991
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

38.40018359
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

39.36880745
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

39.86482660
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

40.81832432
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

41.05638196
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

41.05687762
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

41.44927382
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

43.06909565
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

43.24427939
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

44.30643746
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017

56.86772459
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015



Target: Duarte
Distance: 3.6750% / 3.67497197

50.7
Remedello



23.3
Yamnaya



15.5
Anatolian_BA



9.5
Iberomaurusian



1.0
Bolshoy_Ostrov



0.0
C_Italian_ChL



0.0
C_Italian_N



0.0
Minoan






(Original) + (some others samples selected by me)

Distance to:
Duarte

12.80622895
Salzmuende_MN:I0802:Lipson_2017

14.87106587
Bulgaria_EBA:I2176:Mathieson_2018

16.42045066
Bulgaria_EBA:Bul10:Mathieson_2018

16.69155775
Bulgaria_EBA:I2175:Mathieson_2018

17.84517302
Bulgaria_EBA:Bul8:Mathieson_2018

18.28217438
Bulgaria_EBA:Bul6:Mathieson_2018

19.03379626
Bulgaria_EBA:I2165:Mathieson_2018

19.89258907
Salzmuende_MN:I0800:Lipson_2017

23.11298769
Scotland_CA_EBA:I2569:Olalde_2018

24.34010066
Scotland_CA_EBA:I5470:Olalde_2018

26.69226667
Scotland_CA_EBA:I3132:Olalde_2018

27.93732450
Scotland_CA_EBA:I5473:Olalde_2018

28.19053565
Scotland_CA_EBA:I5516:Olalde_2018

29.88531579
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

29.94364373
Scotland_CA_EBA:I5515:Olalde_2018

30.63356492
Scotland_CA_EBA:I2567:Olalde_2018

31.41962444
Anatolian_N:Ash128:Yaka_2021

31.78933626
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

32.01319884
Anatolian_N:Ash133:Yaka_2021

32.35028902
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

32.47247296
Anatolian_N:CCH285:Yaka_2021

32.49682292
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

32.53782568
Anatolian_N:Bar31:Hofmanova_2016

32.73571597
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10287:Olalde_2019

32.99247035
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019



Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.3243% / 0.32425908

26.2
Scotland_CA_EBA



19.8
Salzmuende_MN



17.2
Anatolian_N



14.8
Bulgaria_EBA



8.1
NE_Iberia_MLN



6.6
Iberomaurusian



6.1
Yamnaya



1.2
Anatolian_BA



0.0
Bolshoy_Ostrov



0.0
C_Italian_ChL



0.0
C_Italian_N



0.0
Minoan



0.0
Remedello

----------


## Angela

Most of these calculators and the ones by others as well show high Central Italian Neolithic for me, 73% in some of the runs, lowering my Yamnaya by about 3%.

I wish there were more Italians posting their results so I could see if that holds true.

I would be really interested, for example, in results from the Marche and Umbria.to see where they fall in the cline.

----------


## Malaparte

> Mine...
> Target: italouruguayan
> Distance: 435.2537% / 4.35253733
> 22.8 Remedello
> 22.6 Yamnaya
> 19.6 Minoan
> 18.6 Bolshoy_Ostrov
> 10.6 Anatolian_BA
> 5.8 Iberomaurusian


Hi Italouruguayan -- Where in Italy did your ancestors come from? And from what other countries do you have ancestry?

----------


## Malaparte

British Isles + Calabrian = pseudo Northern Italian
Distance to:
malaparte

1.87958186
44.40% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 55.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

1.89503588
41.60% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 58.40% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

2.31189153
41.60% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 58.40% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

2.51736624
43.80% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 56.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

2.54615496
42.00% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 58.00% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

2.65179364
41.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 58.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

2.73300606
42.40% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 57.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

2.77016537
44.60% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 55.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

2.84885272
44.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 55.20% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

2.91473218
42.20% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 57.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

2.93533480
43.00% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 57.00% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

3.04410664
44.40% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 55.60% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

3.10336229
42.40% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 57.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

3.12442915
41.40% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 58.60% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

3.14359042
43.20% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 56.80% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

3.20189238
46.00% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 54.00% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

3.21008419
45.60% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 54.40% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

3.30659765
44.20% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 55.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

3.30969676
44.20% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 55.80% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

3.34638374
43.00% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 57.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

3.43302820
41.40% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 58.60% C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

3.47976241
42.20% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 57.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

3.52413749
43.60% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 56.40% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

3.55171983
43.20% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 56.80% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

3.70315321
45.20% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 54.80% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

----------


## Duarte

> Most of these calculators and the ones by others as well show high Central Italian Neolithic for me, 73% in some of the runs, lowering my Yamnaya by about 3%.
> 
> I wish there were more Italians posting their results so I could see if that holds true.
> 
> I would be really interested, for example, in results from the Marche and Umbria.to see where they fall in the cline.


Hi Angela. 

I don't know if this information will help you. The modern coordinates used as target are from the Italians of Marche and Umbria and were taken from the updated Vahaduo Dodecad K12 spreadsheet. It was used as source the Jovialis's original produced in this thread.

Distance to:
Italian_Umbria

23.81414706
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

23.82701198
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

25.15173354
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

25.35030572
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

26.32666139
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

26.58492430
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

26.82019016
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

27.00905589
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

27.60229338
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017

28.34750606
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

28.48049859
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

28.55217155
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

28.79588686
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

29.25250758
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

29.73908371
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

29.78593460
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

30.40092926
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

30.62725584
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

31.88117156
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

33.17301765
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

36.34360879
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

39.22463894
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

44.49631333
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015

48.19812859
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015

57.04024632
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015



Distance to:
Italian_Marche

22.13260681
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

22.15253990
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

23.44018055
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

23.60312530
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

24.79636635
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

24.96989315
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

25.26544288
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

25.43636971
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

25.86181749
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017

26.95776630
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

27.01141729
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

27.19959014
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

27.68119044
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

28.20914469
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

28.72113549
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

28.76254829
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

29.43452707
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

29.76205510
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

31.12222139
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

32.70925288
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

35.93388184
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

38.70070005
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

44.75709669
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015

48.49391966
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015

58.11480280
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015



Target: Italian_Umbria
Distance: 0.2171% / 0.21707844

49.9
Minoan



26.8
Yamnaya



14.1
Remedello



8.0
C_Italian_N



1.0
Iberomaurusian



0.2
C_Italian_ChL





Target: Italian_Marche
Distance: 0.1049% / 0.10488226

50.2
Minoan



26.4
Yamnaya



16.7
C_Italian_N



5.6
Remedello



0.9
Iberomaurusian



0.2
C_Italian_ChL



Distance to:
Italian_Umbria

3.82098539
30.20% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 69.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

4.26836529
30.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 69.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.28828282
30.40% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 69.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

4.39452262
29.80% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 70.20% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

4.41574424
32.40% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 67.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.57440089
32.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 68.00% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

4.57864870
29.80% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 70.20% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.65379471
29.80% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 70.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

4.69000448
32.60% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 67.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.80314108
32.40% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 67.60% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

4.97583656
33.00% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 67.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

5.06172417
30.40% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 69.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

5.12625106
29.80% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 70.20% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

5.16716305
32.60% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 67.40% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

5.20275166
29.40% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 70.60% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

5.36996328
28.00% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 72.00% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

5.44406449
30.40% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 69.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

5.46008406
28.40% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 71.60% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

5.50983261
28.60% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 71.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

5.52363019
29.00% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 71.00% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

5.68359232
28.40% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 71.60% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

5.70599054
28.80% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 71.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

5.70717682
28.80% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 71.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

5.77655101
31.00% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 69.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

5.81406045
31.40% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 68.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017



Distance to:
Italian_Marche

3.04365085
28.60% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 71.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

3.32428084
28.80% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 71.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

3.68471648
28.20% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 71.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

4.04302632
28.20% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 71.80% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.38581483
27.00% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 73.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

4.38796719
28.60% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 71.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

4.42933269
28.20% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 71.80% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.44583283
27.80% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 72.20% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.53946217
27.00% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 73.00% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.61140939
28.80% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 71.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

4.65087717
27.40% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 72.60% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.69116164
27.00% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 73.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

4.69695901
27.40% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 72.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

4.70647303
26.60% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 73.40% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.72205191
27.40% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 72.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

4.77497306
27.00% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 73.00% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.83270518
31.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 69.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.84075911
30.60% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 69.40% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

4.91937988
31.00% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 69.00% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

4.94462986
31.40% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 68.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

5.01105234
26.60% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 73.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

5.02257707
28.20% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 71.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

5.04420279
28.80% Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015 + 71.20% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

5.12934252
29.20% Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015 + 70.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

5.15861134
27.80% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 72.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

----------


## Angela

I see the anthrogenica crew is still kicking around here utilizing the let's throw any groups at the calculators that will give us the results we want even if they're modern populations which are not accurate at all chronologically or archaeologically.

I, half Northern Italian and half TSI like, get very good fits using Central Italian Neolithic plus some Yamnaya. Or, alternatively, Remedello, Central Italian Chalcolithic, Yamnaya, and Minoan or Greek Islander. Or, Iron Age Italics plus some Crete Islander. In fact, I get 70% Latin on some analyses with the rest being Crete Islander.

Those are the archaeological cultures which are appropriate historically and archaeologically. The analysis is supported by uniparental dna.

I get bad scores using ancient "Imperial Roman" plus "Celtic", because it doesn't approximate the populations which went into creating me. Period.

Your "analyses" always fail the "smell" test as well as any elementary reasoning. It's like telling a Uighur that an analysis finding he is half Chinese and half British is in any way a meaningful window into his past.

----------


## Angela

> Hi Angela. 
> 
> I don't know if this information will help you. The modern coordinates used as target are from the Italians of Marche and Umbria and were taken from the updated Vahaduo Dodecad K12 spreadsheet. It was used as source the Jovialis's original produced in this thread.
> 
> Distance to:
> Italian_Umbria
> 
> 23.81414706
> Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017
> ...


Very interesting. Thank-you, Duarte.

Tuscans definitely cluster with Northern Italians, and the Marche and Umbria are closer to Central Italy. Interestingly, Marche, although at the same "latitude" as Umbria, is more "southern" in its genetics. I wonder if there would be a difference if I had data for Northern vs. Southern Marche.

----------


## Malaparte

> I see the anthrogenica crew is still kicking around here utilizing the let's throw any groups at the calculators that will give us the results we want even if they're modern populations which are not accurate at all chronologically or archaeologically.


I barely vist anthrongenica. On the contrary, I come here because I view people like Jovialis and Pax Augustus as the most knowledgeable people online when it comes to Italian population genetics. You're no slouch yourself, but you can't separate politics from inquiry.




> Your "analyses" always fail the "smell" test as well as any elementary reasoning. It's like telling a Uighur that an analysis finding he is half Chinese and half British is in any way a meaningful window into his past.


Evidently you're the one who cannot read in this instance. I said PSEUDO northern Italian. I simply shared my results using the calculator provided, just as I shared that I had relatively high Anatolian BA and Iberomaurusian. And I acknowledged that the results are likely unreliable in my case due to mixed ancestry, in ways that cannot as yet be unraveled.

Or should we now have a rule that only 100% pure Italians are allowed to share their results? If so, please the state the rule boldly and I will abide by it.

----------


## Duarte

> What is Bolshoy_Ostrov? why is it included? On a pca it seems near to Yamnaya.


From: Ancient Fennoscandian genomes reveal origin and spread of Siberian ancestry in Europe

*Abstract*

European population history has been shaped by migrations of people, and their subsequent admixture. Recently, ancient DNA has brought new insights into European migration events linked to the advent of agriculture, and possibly to the spread of Indo-European languages. However, little is known about the ancient population history of north-eastern Europe, in particular about populations speaking Uralic languages, such as Finns and Saami. Here we analyse ancient genomic data from 11 individuals from Finland and north-western Russia. We show that the genetic makeup of northern Europe was shaped by migrations from Siberia that began at least 3500 years ago. This Siberian ancestry was subsequently admixed into many modern populations in the region, particularly into populations speaking Uralic languages today. Additionally, we show that ancestors of modern Saami inhabited a larger territory during the Iron Age, which adds to the historical and linguistic information about the population history of Finland.

(…)
Broadly, present-day Europeans have ancestors in three deeply diverged source populations: European hunter-gatherers who settled the continent in the Upper Paleolithic, Europe’s first farmers who expanded from Anatolia across Europe in the early Neolithic starting around 8000 years ago, and groups from the Pontic Steppe that arrived in Europe during the final Neolithic and early Bronze Age ~ 4500 years ago. As a consequence, most Europeans can be modelled as a mixture of these three ancestral populations3.
This model, however, does not fit well for present-day populations from north-eastern Europe such as Saami, Russians, Mordovians, Chuvash, Estonians, Hungarians, and Finns: they carry additional ancestry seen as increased allele sharing with modern East Asian populations1,3,9,10.
(…)

----------


## Stefano

Thanks Duarte for the explanation on Bolshoy_Ostrov.


I have noticed that using Hallstat/La Tène instead of yamnaya improves the results for northern italians, lowering the fit, both in mixed and in two modes.

While C_Italian_N + Yamnaya is an acceptable approximation i think it lacks something, especially in alpine parts of italy.

----------


## Malaparte

> Thanks Duarte for the explanation on Bolshoy_Ostrov.
> 
> 
> I have noticed that using Hallstat/La Tène instead of yamnaya improves the results for northern italians, lowering the fit, both in mixed and in two modes.
> 
> While C_Italian_N + Yamnaya is an acceptable approximation i think it lacks something, especially in alpine parts of italy.


I was going to refer you to Jovialis' calculator on "La Tene to Model Italians" thread, but then saw that you were last person to comment there

----------


## torzio

Distance to:	Torziok12b
35.11114353	Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017
35.17248783	Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017
35.37032372	C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019
35.43131383	C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019
35.48590002	C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019
35.61154869	Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017
35.70662824	C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019
35.71676357	C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019
35.73146792	C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019
35.82832957	C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019
35.85533015	Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017
35.97029330	C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019
36.08090908	Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017
36.31372743	C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019
37.16272460	Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017
37.54310722	Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021
37.65628766	Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017
37.99875524	C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019
38.82834918	Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017
39.21310113	Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017
39.40315470	Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017
41.68266066	Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015
42.53935825	C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019
45.09681474	Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015
50.74563627	Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015

----------


## brick

Distance to:
C6-Imperial_Rome_(n=13)

1.54313291
Italian_Campania

1.99298904
Italian_Molise

2.67254660
Italian_Basilicata

2.70117309
Italian_Abruzzo

2.98035580
Italian_Sicily

4.39661643
Italian_Apulia

4.58181833
Italian_Calabria

5.35800529
Greek_Lemnos

5.58613648
Ashkenazi_Jew

6.35601393
Moldovan_Jewish

6.75179844
Greek_Foca

6.86378607
Greek_Izmir

6.87973261
Greek_Fournoi

7.65389076
Greek_Central

7.69169167
Greek_Athens

7.94419996
Greek_Crete

8.14392875
Italian_Marche

8.48170732
Italian_Lazio

8.93514354
Italian_Jew

9.53744632
Greek_Icaria

9.78969384
Greek_Kos

9.82909601
Greek_Peloponnese

9.86080691
Italian_Umbria

10.51454988
Greek_Rhodes

11.27820557
Sephardic_Jew

11.29814371
Albanian

11.66178364
Italian_Romagna

11.88330104
Greek_Thrace

12.50021375
Greek_Thessaly

12.52959471
Greek_Thessaloniki

13.47045933
Morocco_Jew

14.03516865
Bulgarian_Thrace

14.54954841
Italian_Tuscany

14.63525267
Turk_Cyprus

14.70249604
French_Corsica

14.95332165
Albanian_Kosovo

15.02198970
Turk_Makedonya

16.10742415
Crimean_Tatar_Mountain

16.30714300
Italian_Emilia

16.56450948
Macedonian_South

16.56552111
Turk_Trakya

17.16474376
Turk_West_Black_Sea

17.18694399
Italian_Liguria

17.41372992
Macedonian_Vardar

17.56423741
Greek_Macedonia

17.64525817
Turk_Northwest

17.72839264
Greek_Cypriot

18.49194912
Turk_Southwest

18.58563935
Turk_Central_West

18.93212973
Moldovan_Gagauz

18.97633155
Macedonian_East

19.06088295
Macedonian_Northeast&Skopje

19.09579025
Bulgarian_East

19.10874119
Turk_Deliorman

19.44655727
Macedonian_Polog

19.54532478
Greek_Cappadocia

19.97902240
Italian_Veneto

20.02091573
Italian_Lombardy

20.13971978
Italian_Piedmont

20.79432720
Turk_Central_East

21.11998847
Italian_Friuli_VG

21.12184372
Bulgarian_Central

21.25470386
Turk_South

21.37014069
Nusayri_Turkey

21.37373256
Pomak_Greece

21.79960174
Turk_Central_Black_Sea

21.91360127
Pomak_Bulgaria

22.56195618
Turk_Southeast

22.58228674
Bulgarian_West

22.68372980
Romanian_Muntenia

22.72970349
Lebanese_Muslim

23.35282567
Romanian_Oltenia

23.56846992
Romanian_Dobrogea

23.68586868
Swiss_Italian

23.86826324
Lebanese_Christian

----------


## Jovialis

^^I deleted the original post, because I made a mistake in the average. I accidently put a Late Antiquity sample in the mix.

Here is the corrected version:



```
C6-Imperial_Rome_(n=12),8.63,0.187272727,2.805454545,0.270909091,28.64272727,13.66454545,0.134545455,0.219090909,11.27727273,0.138181818,33.83181818,0.198181818
```

----------


## Jovialis

> ^^I deleted the original post, because I made a mistake in the average. I accidently put a Late Antiquity sample in the mix.
> 
> Here is the corrected version:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C6-Imperial_Rome_(n=12),8.63,0.187272727,2.805454545,0.270909091,28.64272727,13.66454545,0.134545455,0.219090909,11.27727273,0.138181818,33.83181818,0.198181818
> ```


Distance to:
C6-Imperial_Rome_(n=12)

1.98351970
Italian_Campania

2.36331921
Italian_Basilicata

2.61374609
Italian_Molise

2.93977820
Italian_Sicily

3.04321682
Italian_Abruzzo

4.47868948
Italian_Calabria

4.50571712
Italian_Apulia

5.25139942
Greek_Lemnos

5.73387584
Ashkenazi_Jew

6.40187582
Moldovan_Jewish

6.66150989
Greek_Fournoi

6.72030677
Greek_Izmir

6.87600872
Greek_Foca

7.67469960
Greek_Crete

7.91513197
Greek_Central

8.01795743
Greek_Athens

8.60764121
Italian_Marche

8.87672008
Italian_Jew

8.89178658
Italian_Lazio

9.47850609
Greek_Kos

9.48846551
Greek_Icaria

10.10368949
Greek_Peloponnese

10.21009996
Greek_Rhodes

10.31746602
Italian_Umbria

11.15980064
Sephardic_Jew



Distance to:
C6-Imperial_Rome_(n=12)

4.47715875
Jovialis

4.90570405
S_Italian_Sicilian_D:Dodecad_(n=10)

5.61743434
Sicilian_D:Dodecad_(n=15)

8.63112368
C_Italian_D:Dodecad_(n=13)

8.91819007
Ashkenazy_Jews:Behar_(n=17)

9.05347374
Ashkenazi_D:Dodecad_(n=19)

9.52416666
Greek_D:Dodecad_(n=15)

11.17164940
Sephardic_Jews:Behar_(n=19)

11.81609555
O_Italian_D:Dodecad_(n=5)

12.71918828
Tuscan:HGDP_(n=7)

13.37627225
Morocco_Jews:Behar_(n=15)

13.91087624
TSI30:Metspalu_(n=21)

20.60977098
N_Italian_D:Dodecad_(n=5)

20.96541146
Cypriots:Behar_(n=11)

21.49697072
Turkish_D:Dodecad_(n=27)

21.83010693
North_Italian:HGDP_(n=11)

23.30132508
Bulgarian_D:Dodecad_(n=7)

23.73081858
Bulgarians_Y:Yunusbayev_(n=10)

24.09872734
Turks:Behar_(n=19)

24.53531268
Lebanese:Behar_(n=7)

24.80458399
Romanians:Behar_(n=16)

27.02420338
Syrians:Behar_(n=15)

27.78698723
Kurds_North:GEDmatch_(n=13)

28.43991633
Jordanians:Behar_(n=20)

28.46168917
Druze:HGDP_(n=32)

----------


## Jovialis

```
Imperial-age_Marche_(n=2),8.03,0.24,2.22,0.79,30.54,15.60,0.00,0.00,10.52,0.00,32.08,0.00
```

Maciamo created the above code for the average of the two samples from Imperial Marche. I am actually pretty close to this one.

Distance to:
Jovialis

2.64620483
Imperial-age_Marche_(n=2)



Distance to:
Imperial-age_Marche_(n=2)

1.85230377
25.60% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 74.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

1.91935155
25.20% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 74.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.01881479
26.40% Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015 + 73.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.12373104
25.80% Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015 + 74.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.12681932
25.40% Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015 + 74.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.27757528
25.40% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 74.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.28380399
24.80% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 75.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.29360958
24.80% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 75.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.29886473
25.40% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 74.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.44160165
26.20% Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015 + 73.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.46878271
26.00% Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015 + 74.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.49132064
25.80% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 74.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.54717348
24.60% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 75.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.55603604
24.60% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 75.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.59226754
27.40% Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015 + 72.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.70757822
25.20% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 74.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.77203596
25.60% Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015 + 74.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.88240720
25.60% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 74.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.96522847
25.20% Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015 + 74.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.96915650
26.80% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 73.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

3.00607161
27.00% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 73.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

3.06074750
26.80% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 73.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

3.06330296
25.00% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 75.00% Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

3.16130762
26.40% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 73.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

3.17511909
25.00% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 75.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Jovialis: Thanks again. My distances to C6_Imperial Rome and Imperial_Marche:

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani_ANCESTRY

3.69576785
Imperial-age_Marche_(n=2)

3.97010367
C6-Imperial_Rome_(n=12)

----------


## italouruguayan

> Hi Italouruguayan -- Where in Italy did your ancestors come from? And from what other countries do you have ancestry?


Hello Malaparte!
Surely my non-European components (18% Native American, 3% Sub-Saharan African, both inherited from my maternal side), separate my results from the true Italians. My paternal grandfather was from Veneto, and my paternal grandmother, Uruguayan, had her four Italian grandparents, I believe, from Liguria and Lombardy. The European components of my maternal side, although they are mostly Iberian (Portugal), also include a great-grandfather of my mother, of Neapolitan origin.

----------


## Salento

... thanks Jovialis :) 
… I don't have the modern averages you posted, maybe they’re around somewhere, and I must have missed them.

----------


## Jovialis

Here is the model with the academic Italian samples Salento and Pax Augusta provided:

----------


## Jovialis

I noticed there is an Anatolia_BA-cline, when you organize the samples that have it from in percentage order. What else is striking is that it is throughout the entire south. I wonder if this has to due with ultra-regionalism and people not being able to leave their towns very much. Some towns perhaps had more Eastern Mediterranean influence, and/or Aegean Islander Greek colonists than others? I think it is hard to pin down southern Italy as a whole because of that dynamic if that is the case.

----------


## Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ

I'm not Italian, but what does this mean??


Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλ
Distance: 1.4609% / 1.46086266

45.3
Bantu



18.9
C_Italian_ChL



10.7
Yamnaya



10.2
Remedello



6.3
Minoan



5.2
Bolshoy_Ostrov



3.4
Iberomaurusian

----------


## Jovialis

> I'm not Italian, but what does this mean??
> 
> 
> Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλ
> Distance: 1.4609% / 1.46086266
> 
> 45.3
> Bantu
> 
> ...


C_Italian_ChL and Remodello are farmer populations that have a relatively higher amount of WHG, which is similar to the dynamic seen in Iberia.

This calculator is prioritized more for Italians, particularly South Italians. But I would recommend you try out my other model with the Bantu modification:

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...ling-with-aDNA

----------


## Duarte

@Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ

This is the calculator of this thread with Bantu modification:



```
Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO006:Lamnidis_2018,4.07,44.75,0,0,0,36.53,2.94,0,0,11.3,0,0.41
Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015,26.6,1.31,0,0,7.93,64.16,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015,22.07,0,0,0,0,70.45,0,0,0,0,7.49,0
Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015,26.54,0,0,0,10.09,63.38,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015,27.76,0,0.93,0,3.91,65.86,0,0,0,0,1.35,0.19
Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015,23.64,0.86,0,0,9.61,64.98,0.74,0,0,0,0,0.17
Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015,30.94,1.6,0,0.01,2.06,61.11,0.39,0,0,0,3.1,0.78
Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015,28.48,2.19,0,0,1.43,59.76,2.73,0,0,0,4.53,0.89
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015,31.45,0.86,0,0.77,4.05,54.56,2.22,0,0,0,6.09,0
Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015,24.66,6.11,0,0,0,59.29,0,0,0,0,9.32,0.62
Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015,26.2,3.3,0,0,2.84,64.62,2.03,0,0,0,0,1
Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015,23.9,4.62,0,0,0,60.95,1.32,0.31,0,0,8.64,0.26
Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54:Haak_2015,33.48,1.54,0,0,0,56.53,8.46,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015,28.03,2.76,0,0,5.5,59.49,0,0,0,0,3.22,1
Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015,30.94,0.57,0,0,3.61,59.43,0,0.11,0,0,2.51,2.83
Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018,25.39,2.85,0,0,1.94,58.76,1.17,0,0,0,8.18,1.72
Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018,24.66,4.21,0,0,2.47,64.51,1.21,0,0,0,2.93,0
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015,0,0,1.36,0,75.55,12.12,0,0,0.84,0,9.88,0.24
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015,0,0,0,0,72.08,12.24,0,0,5.69,0,9.99,0
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.77,0.12,60.45,3.99,0,0,10.54,0.02,21.81,0.32
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.76,0,63.45,3.27,0,0,10.15,0,20.2,0.17
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.67,0,64.87,0.54,0,0,0,0,31.92,0
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.61,0,54.5,0,0,0.17,12.44,0,29.12,0.16
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.22,0,52.75,0,0,0,11.28,0.2,31.18,0.38
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.42,0,53.24,0,0,0,14.2,0.44,29.46,0.24
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.58,0,50.8,0,0,0,13.79,0,32.49,0.34
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.35,0,53.37,0,0,0,13.76,0,29.52,0
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.41,0,57.73,1.14,0,0,9.12,0.21,28.3,0.09
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.72,0,51.41,0,0,0.09,10.24,0,34.54,0
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.33,0,55.74,0.85,0,0,9.83,0,29.26,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017,0,0,0.62,0.55,37.53,0,0,0,15.52,0,45.7,0.09
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017,1.16,0,2.96,0,37.9,0.23,0,0,13.01,0,44.59,0.15
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017,0,0.05,2.92,0.4,36.38,0,0,0,13.48,0,46.7,0.07
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017,0.58,0,4.33,0,39.44,0,0,0,12.45,0,43.19,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017,1.52,0,5.68,0,37.33,0,0,0,16.14,0,39.25,0.08
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017,1.38,0,0.19,0,41.77,0,0,0.28,17.61,0,38.77,0
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017,5.16,0,0,0,36.32,0,0,0,19.19,0,39.01,0.33
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021,0,0,3.85,0.33,34.73,0.38,0.14,0.05,14.68,0.48,43.65,1.72
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017,6.07,0,1.17,1.3,27.23,3.79,0,0,14.72,0,43.22,2.51
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017,7.88,0.24,1.61,0,26.13,4.81,0,1.72,13.22,0.03,44.36,0
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017,8.73,0.62,2.12,0.42,25.19,0.9,0,0,14.26,0,45.14,2.61
Iberomaurusian:TAF009:Loosdrecht_2018,0,3.54,60.38,2.05,0,0,2.48,18.95,8.83,0,0,3.78
Iberomaurusian:TAF010:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.55,63.9,3.27,0,0.17,1.39,18.7,5.98,0,0,6.05
Iberomaurusian:TAF011:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.28,64.11,2.45,0,0.07,0.7,18.22,5.74,0.18,0,7.24
Iberomaurusian:TAF012:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.79,63.81,0.8,0.44,0,3.27,16.18,5.76,0.59,0,7.35
Iberomaurusian:TAF013:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.07,61.84,2.72,0,0.02,1.89,18.58,6.99,0,0,6.89
Iberomaurusian:TAF014:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.74,62.76,2.95,0,0,2.12,18.14,5.34,0,0,7.95
Iberomaurusian:TAF015:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0,62.82,1.87,0,0.9,0,15.76,6.67,3.45,0,8.52
Bantu:N.E.,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,22.60,0.00,0.00,0.00,77.40
Bantu:S.E._Pedi,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,12.30,0.00,0.00,0.00,87.70
Bantu:S.E._S.Sotho,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,10.20,0.00,0.00,0.00,89.80
Bantu:S.E._Tswana,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,12.50,0.00,0.00,0.00,87.50
Bantu:S.E._Zulu,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,10.60,0.00,0.00,0.00,89.40
Bantu:S.W._Herero,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,8.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,91.20
Bantu:S.W._Ovambo,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,6.40,0.00,0.00,0.00,93.60
```

My results 

Target: Duarte
Distance: 1.0780% / 1.07798042

46.0
Remedello



24.9
Yamnaya



11.4
Minoan



8.3
Iberomaurusian



5.1
C_Italian_ChL



4.3
Bantu



0.0
Anatolian_BA



0.0
Bolshoy_Ostrov



0.0
C_Italian_N





This is the calculator of https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...ling-with-aDNA (post #37) with Bantu modification 



```
Bantu:N.E.,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,22.60,0.00,0.00,0.00,77.40
Bantu:S.E._Pedi,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,12.30,0.00,0.00,0.00,87.70
Bantu:S.E._S.Sotho,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,10.20,0.00,0.00,0.00,89.80
Bantu:S.E._Tswana,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,12.50,0.00,0.00,0.00,87.50
Bantu:S.E._Zulu,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,10.60,0.00,0.00,0.00,89.40
Bantu:S.W._Herero,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,8.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,91.20
Bantu:S.W._Ovambo,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,6.40,0.00,0.00,0.00,93.60
Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO006:Lamnidis_2018,4.07,44.75,0,0,0,36.53,2.94,0,0,11.3,0,0.41
Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015,26.6,1.31,0,0,7.93,64.16,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015,22.07,0,0,0,0,70.45,0,0,0,0,7.49,0
Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015,26.54,0,0,0,10.09,63.38,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015,27.76,0,0.93,0,3.91,65.86,0,0,0,0,1.35,0.19
Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015,23.64,0.86,0,0,9.61,64.98,0.74,0,0,0,0,0.17
Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015,30.94,1.6,0,0.01,2.06,61.11,0.39,0,0,0,3.1,0.78
Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015,28.48,2.19,0,0,1.43,59.76,2.73,0,0,0,4.53,0.89
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015,31.45,0.86,0,0.77,4.05,54.56,2.22,0,0,0,6.09,0
Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015,24.66,6.11,0,0,0,59.29,0,0,0,0,9.32,0.62
Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015,26.2,3.3,0,0,2.84,64.62,2.03,0,0,0,0,1
Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015,23.9,4.62,0,0,0,60.95,1.32,0.31,0,0,8.64,0.26
Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54:Haak_2015,33.48,1.54,0,0,0,56.53,8.46,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015,28.03,2.76,0,0,5.5,59.49,0,0,0,0,3.22,1
Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015,30.94,0.57,0,0,3.61,59.43,0,0.11,0,0,2.51,2.83
Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018,25.39,2.85,0,0,1.94,58.76,1.17,0,0,0,8.18,1.72
Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018,24.66,4.21,0,0,2.47,64.51,1.21,0,0,0,2.93,0
Catacomb:MJ-09:Jarve_2019,25.71,4.68,0,0.61,7.93,55.69,0,0,0,0,2.4,2.97
Catacomb:MK3003:Wang_2019,29.97,2.83,0,0.37,3.73,54.49,1.01,0,0,0,5.99,1.62
Catacomb:RK4001:Wang_2019,26.39,2.57,0,0,2.96,54.74,2.09,0,0,0,10.33,0.92
Sintashta:RISE386:Allentoft_2015,15.34,0.38,0,0,24.56,55.73,0,0,0,0,3.31,0.68
Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015,12.29,0,0.39,0,30.03,57.18,0,0,0,0,0,0.11
Sintashta:RISE394:Allentoft_2015,16.36,0,0,0,26.29,56.64,0,0,0,0,0.71,0
Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015,14.51,0,0,0,30.54,54.26,0,0,0,0,0.16,0.52
Corded_Ware:RISE1:Allentoft_2015,9.53,2.23,0,0,20.52,67.27,0,0,0,0,0.46,0
Corded_Ware:RISE434:Allentoft_2015,15.93,0,0,0,23.21,60.04,0,0,0,0,0,0.82
Corded_Ware:RISE435:Allentoft_2015,1.49,0,0,0,21.13,68.03,0,0,0,0,9.36,0
Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015,10.44,0,0,0,25.54,64.02,0,0,0,0,0,0
Nordic_BA:RISE47:Allentoft_2015,4.99,0,0,0,37.63,55.78,0,0,0,0,1.6,0
Nordic_BA:RISE175:Allentoft_2015,0,0,0,0,44.56,55.44,0,0,0,0,0,0
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020,4.07,0.89,3,0,37.2,33.97,0,0.5,5.51,0,14.86,0
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020,4.06,0.92,3.41,0.28,36.67,31.17,0,0,7.03,0,16.45,0
Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014,1.09,0,0.38,0,36.78,41.52,0,0,3.74,0,16.14,0.36
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015,0,0,1.36,0,75.55,12.12,0,0,0.84,0,9.88,0.24
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015,0,0,0,0,72.08,12.24,0,0,5.69,0,9.99,0
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.77,0.12,60.45,3.99,0,0,10.54,0.02,21.81,0.32
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.76,0,63.45,3.27,0,0,10.15,0,20.2,0.17
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.67,0,64.87,0.54,0,0,0,0,31.92,0
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.61,0,54.5,0,0,0.17,12.44,0,29.12,0.16
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.22,0,52.75,0,0,0,11.28,0.2,31.18,0.38
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.42,0,53.24,0,0,0,14.2,0.44,29.46,0.24
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.58,0,50.8,0,0,0,13.79,0,32.49,0.34
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.35,0,53.37,0,0,0,13.76,0,29.52,0
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.41,0,57.73,1.14,0,0,9.12,0.21,28.3,0.09
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.72,0,51.41,0,0,0.09,10.24,0,34.54,0
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.33,0,55.74,0.85,0,0,9.83,0,29.26,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017,0,0,0.62,0.55,37.53,0,0,0,15.52,0,45.7,0.09
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017,1.16,0,2.96,0,37.9,0.23,0,0,13.01,0,44.59,0.15
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017,0,0.05,2.92,0.4,36.38,0,0,0,13.48,0,46.7,0.07
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017,0.58,0,4.33,0,39.44,0,0,0,12.45,0,43.19,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017,1.52,0,5.68,0,37.33,0,0,0,16.14,0,39.25,0.08
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017,1.38,0,0.19,0,41.77,0,0,0.28,17.61,0,38.77,0
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017,5.16,0,0,0,36.32,0,0,0,19.19,0,39.01,0.33
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021,0,0,3.85,0.33,34.73,0.38,0.14,0.05,14.68,0.48,43.65,1.72
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017,6.07,0,1.17,1.3,27.23,3.79,0,0,14.72,0,43.22,2.51
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017,7.88,0.24,1.61,0,26.13,4.81,0,1.72,13.22,0.03,44.36,0
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017,8.73,0.62,2.12,0.42,25.19,0.9,0,0,14.26,0,45.14,2.61
Iberomaurusian:TAF009:Loosdrecht_2018,0,3.54,60.38,2.05,0,0,2.48,18.95,8.83,0,0,3.78
Iberomaurusian:TAF010:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.55,63.9,3.27,0,0.17,1.39,18.7,5.98,0,0,6.05
Iberomaurusian:TAF011:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.28,64.11,2.45,0,0.07,0.7,18.22,5.74,0.18,0,7.24
Iberomaurusian:TAF012:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.79,63.81,0.8,0.44,0,3.27,16.18,5.76,0.59,0,7.35
Iberomaurusian:TAF013:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.07,61.84,2.72,0,0.02,1.89,18.58,6.99,0,0,6.89
Iberomaurusian:TAF014:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.74,62.76,2.95,0,0,2.12,18.14,5.34,0,0,7.95
Iberomaurusian:TAF015:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0,62.82,1.87,0,0.9,0,15.76,6.67,3.45,0,8.52
```

My results

Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.8875% / 0.88750628

30.0
Remedello



16.8
Anatolian_BA



14.5
Sintashta



11.7
Nordic_BA



7.9
Iberomaurusian



7.6
C_Italian_ChL



7.2
Yamnaya



3.8
Bantu



0.5
Catacomb



0.0
Bolshoy_Ostrov



0.0
C_Italian_N



0.0
Corded_Ware



0.0
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène



0.0
Hungary_1180BC



0.0
Minoan

----------


## torzio

weird numbers for myself .............all nearly equal

Target: Torziok12b
Distance: 0.6390% / 0.63902693
33.9	Yamnaya
33.7	Remedello
32.4	Minoan

----------


## Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ

Thanks :)

First one:

Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλ
Distance: 1.1265% / 1.12651268

45.8
Bantu



17.0
C_Italian_ChL



12.4
Remedello



9.9
Yamnaya



5.7
Bolshoy_Ostrov



5.6
Minoan



3.6
Iberomaurusian




Second one:

Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλ
Distance: 0.7490% / 0.74897540

45.8
Bantu



22.2
C_Italian_ChL



5.7
Yamnaya



5.2
Bolshoy_Ostrov



4.6
Remedello



3.9
Corded_Ware



3.7
Iberomaurusian



3.1
Nordic_BA



3.0
Minoan



1.6
C_Italian_N



1.2
Hungary_1180BC




Second one with nganasan:

Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλ
Distance: 0.5473% / 0.54733436

45.9
Bantu



21.0
C_Italian_ChL



6.4
Yamnaya



4.4
Corded_Ware



4.4
Nordic_BA



3.8
Remedello



3.6
Minoan



3.6
Iberomaurusian



2.8
Nganasan



2.5
Hungary_1180BC



1.6
C_Italian_N

----------


## Duarte

> Thanks :)
> 
> First one:
> 
> Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλ
> Distance: 1.1265% / 1.12651268
> 
> 45.8
> Bantu
> ...


Nice, Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ :Good Job: 



```
Nganassan,0.00,100.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00

```


My second results don’t change with the addition of Nganasan

Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.8850% / 0.88501655

30.9
Remedello



17.3
Anatolian_BA



15.1
Sintashta



12.3
Nordic_BA



7.9
Iberomaurusian



6.4
C_Italian_ChL



5.7
Yamnaya



3.8
Bantu



0.6
Catacomb



0.0
Bolshoy_Ostrov



0.0
C_Italian_N



0.0
Corded_Ware



0.0
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène



0.0
Hungary_1180BC



0.0
Minoan



0.0
Nganassan

----------


## Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ

> Nice, Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Nganassan,0.00,100.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


That's probably because you don't have Indigenous American DNA, I use it as a proxy, because if I don't I end up with a lot of Bolshoy_Ostrov and that wouldn't make any sense, also because the percentage of Nganassan in there is basically the same percentage of indigenous DNA from my company test.

----------


## Duarte

> That's probably because you don't have Indigenous American DNA, I use it as a proxy, because if I don't I end up with a lot of Bolshoy_Ostrov and that wouldn't make any sense, also because the percentage of Nganassan in there is basically the same percentage of indigenous DNA from my company test.


My aDNA tests show no Native American ancestry, and when it does, it's always background noise (< 1%). But it’s a fact that I have an indigenous ancestor in my matrilineal lineage. The result of my test FTDNA mtDNA Full Sequence shows that my mtDNA is B2. YFull's mitochondrial tree, still under construction, points out that I belong to very new subclade of B2. Most likely, my indigenous ancestry was being diluted until it approached zero due to successive marriages with individuals who did not have Native American ancestry.

----------


## italouruguayan

My new results with various additions:


Distance to:	italouruguayan

21.87160488	Imperial-age_Marche_(n=2)
23.91085557	C6-Imperial_Rome_(n=12)
36.77070029	Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017
36.82224192	Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017
38.92345951	Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017
39.24189598	Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017
39.76766526	Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017
40.46768835	Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021
40.67994223	Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017
41.37306491	C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019
41.37859350	Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017
41.68839647	C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019
41.70165105	Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017
41.86577958	C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

Target: italouruguayan

Distance: 3.9881% / 3.98809359
25.8	Minoan
24.1	Yamnaya
18.8	Remedello
17.9	Bolshoy_Ostrov
6.6	C_Italian_N
4.6	Iberomaurusian
2.2	Bantu

Distance to:	italouruguayan

11.04475463	46.20% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 53.80% C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019
11.09188334	46.40% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 53.60% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019
11.09496285	46.60% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 53.40% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019
11.14321878	45.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 54.20% C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019
11.16010412	46.20% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 53.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019
11.19277049	45.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 54.20% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

My main matches changed. What surprises me is that the addition of Nganassan has not caused significant changes.

----------


## Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ

> My new results with various additions:
> 
> 
> Distance to: italouruguayan
> 
> 21.87160488 Imperial-age_Marche_(n=2)
> 23.91085557 C6-Imperial_Rome_(n=12)
> 36.77070029 Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017
> 36.82224192 Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017
> ...


You can try with this version of Nganasan, it worked better for me :)



```
Nganasan,0.13,90.28,0.06,0.40,0.02,1.09,0.15,0.08,0.02,7.63,0,0.13
```

----------


## bigsnake49

> My new results with various additions:
> Distance to: italouruguayan
> 21.87160488 Imperial-age_Marche_(n=2)
> 23.91085557 C6-Imperial_Rome_(n=12)
> 36.77070029 Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017
> 36.82224192 Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017
> 38.92345951 Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017
> 39.24189598 Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017
> 39.76766526 Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017
> ...


Wow, you are just not close to anybody are you? You must have a lot of admixture.

----------


## italouruguayan

> Wow, you are just not close to anybody are you? You must have a lot of admixture.



Yes, as it appears in my personal data. My mother had the typical "Latin American Mix", European, Native American and African, and my father is ethnically 100% Italian.

----------


## italouruguayan

> You can try with this version of Nganasan, it worked better for me :)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Nganasan,0.13,90.28,0.06,0.40,0.02,1.09,0.15,0.08,0.02,7.63,0,0.13
> ```


Now, with Nganassan... not much has changed. Thank you Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ!


Distance to:	italouruguayan

10.16718631	18.80% Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO006:Lamnidis_2018 + 81.20% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020
10.48876310	89.20% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020 + 10.80% Nganasan
11.04475463	46.20% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 53.80% C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019
11.09188334	46.40% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 53.60% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019
11.09496285	46.60% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 53.40% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019
11.14321878	45.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 54.20% C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019
11.16010412	46.20% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 53.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019
11.19277049	45.80% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 54.20% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019
11.21177426	46.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 54.00% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019
11.22628064	45.60% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 54.40% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019
11.45629278	46.60% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 53.40% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019
11.46357645	44.20% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 55.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

----------


## Duarte

> ```
> Nganasan,0.13,90.28,0.06,0.40,0.02,1.09,0.15,0.08,0.02,7.63,0,0.13
> ```


Still no changes, in my case.

Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.8879% / 0.88792178 | R6P

42.6
Remedello



17.1
Anatolian_BA



15.6
Yamnaya



12.8
Nordic_BA



8.1
Iberomaurusian



3.8
Bantu





Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.8670% / 0.86697992

33.3
Remedello



18.7
Anatolian_BA



14.6
Sintashta



12.5
Nordic_BA



8.0
Iberomaurusian



5.3
Yamnaya



3.7
Bantu



3.1
C_Italian_ChL



0.8
Catacomb



0.0
Bolshoy_Ostrov



0.0
C_Italian_N



0.0
Corded_Ware



0.0
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène



0.0
Hungary_1180BC



0.0
Minoan



0.0
Nganasan

----------

